# Action: Jesters of Chaos



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

On the desert world of Yulbur, it was night. The ground was tinted dark blue, and the sky was a brilliant, morphing violet; a similar sight to the Aurora Borealis on Terra. It was truly beautiful, it moved like a dance acted out by old Terran dancers, it was sight that many would remember for the remainder of their days. Despite the beautiful sight of the morphing midnight sky, the planet's temperature was almost below freezing; Uncommon for most Desert Planets...

...In the sky, what looked like sparkling shooting stars neared the hills of sand in the distance; but they weren't shooting stars. They were Drop Pods, and they were falling towards the planet's surface, each of them was a sparkling white with green trim. One of them held the mighty Dreadnought Herodotus; he, and every other Space Marine ally in the Chapter had only one goal...

...Avenge Carvan...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorrow stood on a rock watching the night sky. He had sent his squad to different locations around the black jester base to be lookouts. Sorrow had loved the night sky when he was a child, he used to look at and stare for hours. This was different though there were shooting stars falling and there were to many for it to be a coincidence, they also fell in an abnormally straight line and they were going to fast also. One though came into sorrows mind "White scum". He voxed to all black jesters "exact ammount unknown, about thirty five miles north, about an hour till they arrive if they know where we are.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The thunderbird stormed towards the planets atmosphere, descending on wings of fiery death towards a planet they once called, and would soon again, call home. The white and green thunderhawk, depicting the White Jokers insignia, landed smoothly onto planet, descending it's transport ramp.

From there, a mighty landraider descended. It's machine spirit longed for vengeance and battle, which Midas Adeon's terminator squad was more than willing to give.

Adeon called to his men, "disembark and scan the surrounding area!" His terminators obeyed without question, spanning out evenly throughout their landing zone, scanning for any signs of movement.

Finishing his reconnaisance, Adeon allowed a brief moment to look up into the sky. He was always amazed by the sight, it was one that had carried him through many battles. He longed for the day peace would be under those stars once again, and he would do anything to achieve it.

Adeon wanted with all his heart for the chapter to be reunited and as one again, but he could not let Carvans death be unavenged. Fulbur must be purged. He saw the temptations of chaos in his eyes that day, the day he slaughtered Carvan. He swore that would not disgrace the chapter anymore.

Looking round, he called his men back to take up covering positions whilst he contacted the other squads.

"This is Terminator sergeant Midas Adeon, we have successfully made planet fall and await your pods. What is your status, brothers?" Adeon voxed to the descending astartes...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Llofrudd walked around the compound all combat-necessary systems were currently online. At the moment he was a walking thinking engine. Then his thoughts were interrupted by flashes of bright light and he looked up. _Those decent patterns...those arcs..._ Llofrudd thought, his mind coming back from flashbacks of battles he had been in over his years. _Drop pods..._ He remembered his mind flying back to the present, and with a slight thought he amplified his vision on a streak. It was a flash of white and green, and as he recognized it a pang of slight guilt went through his mind.

_White Jokers_ He thought and as the thought came up he heard the Sergeant of the assault squad vox "White scum, exact amount unknown, about thirty-five miles north, about an hour until they arrive if they know where we are"

"Cool your thoughts Sorrow" Llofrudd voxed back, his weapon systems, and targeting systems coming online. He listened to the hum of his claw and las cannons grow. "Pull back to the base unless you think you can take on our brothers by yourself..." Llofrudd stopped. He had forgotten that he has no direct control over any of his comrades. "That is a suggestion Brother-Sergeant." he finished with some humour, hopefully the Sergeant or anyone else would be angry of his lapse in time. As his sight indicators told him his lascannon was full he pointed it towards the sky and fired into the night sky. "To war my brothers..." he shouted into his vox, turning around to find the Chapter Master


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Within one of the Drop Pods stood six Battle Brothers, resplendent in Mark VII Aquila Power Armor, weapons clutched to their chests and heads lowered as Dannith Rynn, Veteran Sergeant of their Tactical Squad, spoke to them as their Drop Pod launched for the desert planet below. Throwing his customary quiet to the wind, he spoke, his voice drowning out the roar of the Drop Pod with its strength and conviction.

"This is the day, Brothers. The day where we erase the stain upon the honor of our chapter, and cleanse the filth of our Traitor Bretheren. _With the Bolter, cleanse the unclean!_"

As one, the Squad responded with a roar of, "_We will cleanse!_"

"For years have we hunted our former Brothers. For years we have tracked them as they flee from the hand of justice. Now, on this day, our hated foe is trapped below, and upon this planet, we shall bring their salvation through destruction. _With the flamer, purify the unholy!_"

_"We will purify!_"

"Remember well your lessons, Brothers. Succumb not to the burning heat of righteous rage, nor the reckless desire to slay your foes. Our is the way of cold fury, of calm, perfected action. Let not your emotion cloud your judgement, and we shall live to see this planet purged of the filth. _With the chainsword, purge the corrupt!"

_ _"We will purge!_"

"You know your duty, Brothers. Let your faith be your shield, and justice be your sword. Mercy is not our creed, nor forgiveness our gift. Our gift is destruction. On this day, no Black Jester shall live to stain the honor of the Chapter. _With the missile, kill the impure!_"

The litany completed, the entire squad roared "_We will kill!_" as the Drop Pod impacted the land below, and as one, they emerged, weapons levelled and scanning the terrain around them. Hearing Brother-Sergeant Midas Adeon of the Terminators request their status, he responded as he swept the plains, spotting the Land Raider a few clicks distant. "This is Veteran Sergeant Dannith Rynn. My Tactical Squad has made successful landfall four clicks south-east of your location. We shall rendezvous at your location." Suiting actions to words, he gestured to his squad and barked on the squad-vox channel, "Squad, two-meter dispersed tactical spacing, move to Land Raider, at the run."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Terminator Brother Sergeant Hektor stood by the mighty land raider called "Fulbur's Fury", his squad arranged around him. He stood in silence, watching and waiting for something to happen. He was the elite of the chapter, the best of the best. The Terminators of the Black Jester chapter were some of the finest ever, well at least in Hektors oppinion. He stood with his thunder hammer resting in his palms, his wrist mounted storm bolters safety on. 

Jasper stood cycling his autocannon and making sure that his weapon would be in the best condition, he was the second in charge of the squad, just in case Hektor fell in battle. Furnos was checking his heavy flamer tank levels ready to burn the enemies of the Black Jesters. Cardo and Pauvo both talked quietly to themselves, all were ready and primed for action though.

He had his vox on so that he could listen for when the White Jokers made planetfall, they were bound to anytime soon. He heard Sorrow report that the enemy were on the planet, and he turned to his terminators brethren,_ "Brothers mount up, we need to be ready for anything." _His brothers all moved to their positions inside, with Hektor standing closest to the ramp. He heard his exhalted brother dreadnought speak to Sorrow, telling him to stand down. "_Brother Llofrudd since when did you become our commander,"_ He joked down the vox. He liked the dreadnought, which was rare for him to like anyone especially outside his squad. _"But you are right brother, sound advice. We are ready to move out whenever the chapter master declares it"_


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The dark skies of Yulbur lit up. Shooting starts fell towards the planet. It was a beautiful sight, but Fulbur knew that those stars were actually drop pods, and they were inhabited by White Jokers. Fulbur was walking through the base, they arrived here a couple of days ago and this time they actually had time to prepare. The White Jokers were always on their tail and it was all because of his mistakes. He was a blind fool, his actions divided the chapter, made him and his allies runners. This was an endless fight, he and his warriors wont give up and the White Jokers also wont. Black Jokers, White Jokers, they were once a full chapter, this thought saddened him.

Fulbur looked at the desert planes. They were empty, stretching throughout the whole planet. He looked at his HUD, it indicated that the temperature was almost below freezing, that was odd and uncommon. _*"White scum, exact ammount unknown, about thirty five miles north, about an hour till they arrive if they know where we are"*_, Llofrudd quickly replied to Sorrow's statement. The dreadnought was giving him orders, which was amusing. It was not harmful so Fulbur overlooked it. Soon Sergeant Hektor from the terminator squad commented on Llofrudd statement humorously. The dreadnought already realized that he made a mistake but no one really paid attention, they were all brothers.

_*"They are not White scum! Sorrow treat them with respect even if they are your enemies. They surely are worthy ones."*_, he said, correcting Sorrow. This will be another bloody fight, Fulbur hoped that it would be the last, it did not matter which side won as long as minimal casualties were taken. _*"Get ready men, our enemies are at our door again and they shall soon be upon us. Brace your spirit, your will and your strength. If possible look for ways to bolster our defenses. We don't have much time."*_ As he said that he walked to the armory, his weapons were stored there as he did not carry them with him. At the armory he picked up Carvan (his thunder hammer) and the rest of his weapons. An assault cannon, a chainfist, and a cyclone missile launcher. He geared up, and was ready to go. _*"Men do your job! We will not fall this day! We will never fall!"*_, he shouted through the vox.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Cool your thoughts Sorrow" Llofrudd voxed back, "Pull back to the base unless you think you can take on our brothers by yourself. That is a suggestion Brother-Sergeant." Hektor replied saying "brother lufrod scince when did you become our commander?" Sorrow jetted back to base commanding his squad to do the same "


"They are not White scum! Sorrow treat them with respect even if they are your enemies. They surely are worthy ones.,Get ready men, our enemies are at our door again and they shall soon be upon us. Brace your spirit, your will and your strength. If possible look for ways to bolster our defenses. We don't have much time." there was a pause and then he said "Men do your job! We will not fall this day! We will never fall!", he shouted through the vox.

Sorrow was very loyal to fulbur but he was offended by his comment. He had lost friends to the White jesters and he wasn't really in the mood to give
Them anything other that a face full of blades. Fulbur however was his commander so Sorrow fooled himself into thinking that it had never happened.


"Obadiah I want you to take Bespin and Sanda and cover the left flank, Vespin, Verso you are with me."

"YES SIR"

"what's our plan then commander? Fly out and meet them? Or sit in the base? You know what I think is the best strategy is" Voxed Sorrow to Fulbur


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Starfall, that was what a child had called it once. It was always a magnificent sight to watch. A drop onto a world with dozens of stars falling in unison. Herodotus could remember the sight. Each time it was his brothers and it always filled him with pride. It was strange though he couldn't remember the child's name, but he could remember the child laying his own blood. Even after being entombed he could remember the faces of everyone he failed what felt like a lifetime ago. Outside flames filled his vision. He felt the pod shake again. Somewhere down there was his foe. As his chapter master before him Herodotus had been fataly wounded that day. Unlike his chapter master he had 'survived'. There were Black Jesters down there. Still each death concerned him, even from here. There was only one death he would not regret and that was his old friend, Llofrudd.

Five seconds. Herodotus's powerfist spun. The machine spirit fed him information about his weapons and systems as the final check completed. The pod slamed into the dirt. Around of the massive dreadnought the heavy charges blew sending the sectional walls clear. The first step rung out as metal hit metal. The next crunched as superheated sand shattered under the bulk. "I have arrived," the vox sounded. Through the machine spirit and the vox his voice was morphed into something more like a robot, "Advancing on your position Brother Terminator." To cover the ground he would only need a few minuets. The machine spirit reported the range as 2.13K. At his rate of travel he could cover that distance in several minuets. 

As he advanced toward his brothers Herodotus's mind went back to the drop. Had he seen a spear of light heading toward the sky? No, he told himself, it might have just been this sky. While the display was wonderful to watch there was something very ominous about it. The temperature didn't help things out much. There was something strange about this world, and Herodotus flet a shiver move down his spine. Strange indeed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Grogaar felt the winds caress his skin, like the caring touch of his long dead mother. Grains of sand whipped past his face, curling playfully in the wind before him. At his feet, the steaming corpse of a humped creature lay. The throat was rent and leaking rich crimson, which seeped beneath the sand slowly. It had been emptied of viscera only minutes before, and now his retainers were busy taking the organs back to the base.

He went without his armour, instead favoring a pair of leather leggings and an obsidian tunic. His bloodied combat blade now rested at his hip, the point dripping globules of beautiful crimson onto his boots. He ignored the pattering, focusing on the great dunes in the distance. The twilight above illuminated them, and he could see the sand panthers dancing across their tops; stalking their prey. They were not dislike him, murdering because they needed to. Because they cared..

‘Grogaar.’ Croaked Muninn from several feet away, looking up. His face was cut, lacerated along the cheeks. Yet still he was handsome, despite the blood that tumbled down his face. A balaclava was wrapped around his head, hiding his lank hair and chin.

In his hands he held his trusted rifle, the scope polished to a reflective glean. The stock was similarly polished, though it was decoratively dashed with curls of congealed blood. At his side hung a long blade, curved into a strong beak towards the end. 

‘What?’ Belatedly growled Grogaar, fixated with the dance of sand upon the horizon. His voice was harsh, commanding and yet oddly soothing at the same time.

‘Movement. In the skies. Thunderhawks, drop pods.’ Returned Muninn, looking upwards. Grogaar noticed it now, a complicated pattern of fiery contrail lines, rapidly descending. 

Muninn detached his scope with professional care an handed it to his Master, who cupped one eye and pressed the other against the protective leather brim. He caught the odd speck of colour beneath the flames, alabaster bordered by emerald. His hunting partner continued to look up at Grogaar, hand held before him to take back the scope. Time began to dwindle away, even as spurts of sand were sent into the air, encompassed in the magnifying scope. 

‘White Jesters. So, here we will die.’ Grogaar muttered, forever pessimistic. He handed back the scope to his fellow, closing Muninn’s fingers around it and cupping his hands around those of his brother. He allowed a feral grin, flashing his fangs.

Their idling Rhino revved suddenly at the base of the dune, slewing sand. Grogaar and Muninn left the tip, sliding down on the flats of their legs, hands being used as rudders. It took them a scarce ten seconds to reach the bottom, kicking up an avalanche of sand and rock. Zaal and Saakren awaited on the lowered ramp, between them the armour of both Grogaar and Muninn. The others sat within, each with collection jars between their legs. Newly taken organs were piled up meshing together into one fleshy group. 

Huginn stood, taking Muninn’s rifle and placed it onto the seat next to him. His twin immediately began to clear the sand from the breaching, his own pristine rifle extensively taken apart at his feet. Grogaar and Muninn stripped from their clothes, leaving only their skin-tight leather upon them, and began to quick task of placing each of their armour sections onto them. This took only ten minutes, and when they were done, the Scouts were ready for combat. 

‘Zaal, in the cupola.’ Ordered Grogaar, and his blonde-haired expert clambered up onto the roof, slipping behind the pintle mounted Heavy Bolter. He lowered a pair of goggles down over his eyes, wrapping a pelt around his face. 

Vlekorak looked up at him, his face curled into a sneer. He was lupine in appearance, with a narrow face and high-set cheekbones that flanked regal eyes. He wanted the position of Sergeant in the Squad, and Grogaar knew that he would attempt to wrestle it from him soon. Gunnfra, meanwhile, stared back at Vlekorak with distaste. Despite being young, his strength was unrivaled amongst the Alriksson Astartes, save maybe for Grogaar himself. Both he and Vlekorak hated one another, longed for their rival’s throat. 

‘We are invaded, Brothers.’ Grogaar said, slamming a fist against the ramp release. It rose up slowly. ‘The White Jesters have come for our throats, they believe that we are murderous hounds.’

‘We are.’ Interjected Lrokthar from the driving vestibule, a nervous grin creasing his features. He’d crossed his arms across his wide chest, the musculature of his arms showing through his bodysuit. 

A course of ayes sounded. Saakren twisted the silencer of his Bolter into place, blowing away dust from the muzzle. It clicked together, and he nodded his readiness to kill. 

‘Do we go and meet them, Master?’ T’barok asked, his voice a vicious whisper.

‘We do not, T’barok. Our orders are stern. We will fall back and await further guidance from Fulbur.’ Informed Grogaar, looking down at the scar-mapped face of T’barok. 

‘The base?’ T’barok now enquired, his words peculiarly-lined. 

‘No. We will move to the burrows, await until the White Jesters pass by, and then close on their rearmost forces.’

The burrows were a series of miniscule dugouts that the Scouts had cut, giving them a forward operations base. The Rhino could easily be hidden beneath a mixture of shoals, while the Marines themselves would take cover in the foxholes and interlocking crawlways. It was far from the best, but it would suffice.

'That will be our undoing.' Screeched Vlekorak, his own selfish needs and wants marring those of his companions.

'Hold your tongue, weasel.' Firmly ordered Gragaar, and his Marine complied grudgingly.

‘Anyone else?' He asked, his voice low. There was no answer, no complaints, 'Good. Hrolth, get us out of here.’ 

Grogaar smiled, and the Rhino’s driver kicked it into ignition. They would perform hit and run tactics, to distract as much of the enemy force as possible, giving Fulbur the chance to rally his Astartes.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Cronar Torthaak sat inside his drop pod, silent. His squad, the White Jesters Command Squad, also sat around him, silently. They were not dumb. They were not bereft of speech.

They were praying.

Cronar had always lead his squad into prayer before battle, ever since he rose to his position. He was, in effect, the next in line; the leader of the Command Squad, personal advisor to Chapter Master Aurio Decimus Valerion himself. Cronar broke the silence, having maintained it for over ten minutes now.

"And in His name, we are righteous. To His foes, we bring death. Death to the traitors. Death to our fallen brothers."

The squad echoed Cronar's words, before making final preparations for the drop. Cronar heard several, low, booming reports; the other drop pods. Suddenly, the pod lurched, and Cronar felt a quick feeling of vertigo as the vessel was fired like a bullet towards the planet's surface. Cronar felt the pod heat up as it entered the atmosphere. Their attack had been swift, and taken the foe by surprise, it seemed; Cronar heard no anti-aircraft fire trying to shoot them out of the sky. Seconds later, they landed; the powerful retro-thrusters screaming into life just an instant before, reducing the impact whilst maintaining a high-speed drop.

With a clang, the hatches blew; Cronar donned his leering, skull-faced helmet, and, with a grunt, ripped himself free of his combat-harness. As the others around him did the same, Cronar eyed them all individually. They were good men. They reminded him... too much... of the squad he had lost. The squad he had lead to death.

Walking down the assault ramp, Cronar thumbed his vox, hearing the reports of other successful landings.

"Brother Adeon, this is Cronar Torthaak here. I have landed and am about 1 kilometre to your east, we have visual. I will link up with other squads, and advance forwards, where the Black Jester's base has been set up. Where it's supposed to be, at any rate," said Cronar, before addressing Sergeant Rynn.

"Brother Rynn, we have confirmed visual of your position. We will move to intercept your current course, so that we can approach together. Perhaps the Terminators will wait for us." Cronar chuckled, something he did rarely. It sound harsh and grating, but hearty and genuine at the same time.

Cronar finally voxed the ancient dreadnought. "Ancient Herodotus, both I and Tactical Squad Rynn are going to head for Terminator Squad Adeon. We will all link up and advance as a fully unified army, instead of small squads which can be easily defeated."

Cronar finally thumbed off his vox, and turned back to his squad. Brother Tyras was scanning the landscape with his new plasma gun; the optical sight good at long-range as well as short firefights.

"What do you see, Tyras?" asked Cronar.

_"Strange formations of land, sir. Lumpy. Odd."_ said the marine, uncertainly.

"Nonsense!" barked Cronar, "this desert is full of sand dunes! Stop worrying and get moving. We head on a westerly direction, but also slightly south so we can rendezvous with Squad Rynn. Then, we will link up the terminators, and the dreadnought if he wishes it."

Cronar set off at a quick march, and his squad followed suit. His masterful lightning claws, the Cleavers, were shining from recent maintenance. The new Chapter Banner depicted new tales of the White Jokers; showing them triumphant against the hated Black Jesters. Cronar felt pride just seeing it.

They were the Emperor's warriors. They would be victorious.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon recieved vox's from both Rynn and Cronar respectively. "Understood brothers, we will await your presence before we take the fight." Adeon longed for the redepmtion of his chapter, but he did not long for the Black Jesters deaths. He had killed a bare minimum so far of his traitorous brothers, craving only Fulbars head. 

He scanned the area, noticing strange blurs of thermal energy a few klicks of his position towards the base. Never one to assume things, he made a mental note to check these signs for any of the enemy.

As he waited, he set his squad in position, ready for the battle. "Oradma, I want you and your cyclone missiles at the back of the formation. You see any armour, destroy it without hesitation. Burn the heretics" He said the last three words with a sound of regret on his tounge. "Ivan, you take point with me. Cut down our fallen brothers with your assault cannon, purge them so they may be judged by the Emperor. Serverus, take the left middle position, keeping an eye out for any armour. Use your chainfist wisely. And do not charge at armour like last time, I may not be able to save your arse again." There was no humour in Adeon's voice. This was not the time for joking, now was the time to kill. "And brother Kaden, you take the right middle. The land raider 'Carvans Vengeance' will advance behind us. May it's armoury bring down their walls and hiding places."

As the squad moved into position, he awaited word from the rest of the strike force, and for Rynn and Cronar to reach his position.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

_"Ancient Herodotus, both I and Tactical Squad Rynn are going to head for Terminator Squad Adeon. We will all link up and advance as a fully unified army, instead of small squads which can be easily defeated."_ "A sound course Brother Captain Torthaak," Herodotus replied into his vox, "But I believe my stride will only slow your progress." The dreadnought altered his course slightly. "I shall advance from here." With a thought he sent the data to his brothers HUD. 

The path was not direct. There was a location marked several kilometers toward the base. A second path was also marked starting from near the terminators location. A more forward convergence point.

The thought of advancing with his brother marines was something Herodotus wished for, but to keep their momentum up he would be force to walk alone some time longer. As he advanced under his own ponderous speed the chill returned. There was something about this place. When the mighty warship had entered this system Herodotus had awoken against all that his Brother Techmarines had tried to do. What few dreams he was given here were memories he had wished forgotten. The child, battling his brothers, Llofrudd falling to the ground. 

"Something is unholy about this place," he said. The armored machine pressed on quicker as another chill trickled down his spine. Overhead the dazzling display continued and a lone figure marched on. He found no beauty in it.


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Veteran-Sergeant Rynn and his squad had only been at their distance-consuming jog for half a minute when Brother-Captain Cronar Torthaak's voice grated from the vox._ "Brother Rynn, we have confirmed visual of your position. We will move to intercept your current course, so that we can approach together. Perhaps the Terminators will wait for us."_ The vox transmission ended with a harsh chuckle that brought a slight, momentary smile to his face - a reminder of past years, times when the Chapter had not been at war with itself, where their only concerns had been the Xeno, the Mutant, and the Heretic.

Opening the vox, he replied with a terse, "Acknowledged, Brother-Captain," before returning his attention to their surroundings. There was something unusual about the planet - a sensation just out of reach, both maddeningly familiar and mystifyingly unknown - that grated at his iron discipline. A quick look to his Battle Brothers confirmed that they felt it as well - the tense grips they maintained on their wargear, the near-constant motion as they scanned the horizon, the cautious manner of their movement, all pointed to the same conclusion.

Something unnatural - unholy - was on Yulbur.

Growling to himself, he quietly recited a short Litany to calm his mind and refocus his attentions. _"I shall Fear no Enemy, for I am Fear itself."_ Hearing his squad-mates echo his words, he smiled grimly before barking to his squad, "Squad, at the march," and slowing from his jog to a brisk march as they neared Captain Torthaak's squad. Hitting his vox, he barked, "Tactical Squad Rynn requesting Rhino Armored Personnel Carrier deployment, immediate, home on Land Raider _Carvan's Vengeance_, over."

_"Thunderhawk 3 receives, Rhino APC inbound, ETA 2 minutes, homing on Carvan's Vengeance."

_Nodding to himself in satisfaction, he activated the vox once more, this time on his squad channel. "A Rhino has been dispatched for our use. Brother Garban, you will drive. Brother Xalmer, Brother Quella, should we need to open the dorsal hatch, you will take firing positions there. I will take the Storm Bolter mount. Brother Rovell, Brother Hagrim, you will stand ready to deploy from the aft hatch, should we meet entrenched enemies."

As Brother Rovell and Brother Hagrim's confirmations sounded, Rynn turned and nodded once to Brother-Captain Torthaak. "Brother-Captain. This day has been a long time in coming, no?"


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Rimmon Hadraniel saw the falling drop pods like shooting starts in the sky. His squad surrounded him equally struck by the sight as he was. It would have been marvelous but he knew that what the pods brought to the surface would lead to the death of more brothers. Not filthy Orks, not treacherous Eldar, not even the great enemy, but what should have been their battle brothers.

By now the Falling stars had crashed into the surface of the planet. In the distance he could see the holes in the ground, and from afar he could see what looked like white ants coming out of them. He stroked the scabbard of his power sword feeling the cuts and notches that decorated such a fine instrument of war. 

Nero approached him from the side, "Looks like we must fight this battle again Rimmon." 

Nero shared the same dream as Rimmon, hoping that one day the two chapters could again unite under one name, the Emperors Jesters. 

"Looks that way." He said before truning to Edrin. "Edrin start the Razorback, the rest of you on board. Ill find out our destination soon enough"

Edrin had been the newest addition to the squad, a veteran of many campaigns, Rimmon had chosen this simple soldier to fill the place of Ridick who had died several years back on Kalath. Vetran marine Edrin was the designated driver, an ability that he excelled at. 

Rimmon spoke though the vox in his helmet, "Chapter Master this is Rimmon, did you need a guard or are we needed elsewhere? White Jesters are approaching fast, I am ready to serve."


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Chapter Master Aurio Decimus Valerion listened to Cronar's prayer while chanting his own to himself. Just as the timer on his HUD reached zero he opened the general vox channel to his chapter.
"Brothers, today we heal the rift in our Chapter, today we avenge honoured Carvan, today we return to life, For Dorn and the Emperor kill them all!" He grunted as the pod fired then as it plummeted to earth he cast his mind back to that fateful day when the chapter had split.

_Aurio dived under a singing spear of an eldar farseer then brought up his combi-flamer at point blank range to incinerate the witch, next thing he knew a punch of pure air smashed him through a wraith construct into a chamber, rolling to his feet unsteadily he saw somthing that he would carry with him for the rest of his life. Chapter Master Carvan was struck down by the traitor Fulber in front of Aurio's eyes. Others had been there but he paid them no heed.

"Traitor!" Aurio had roared but before he could bring his weapons to bear the Farseer entered swinging her singing spear down towards his head, he caught the blow with his power sword then held it just above his head, letting go of the blade with his left handf he reached up to the hilt of the combat knife strapped to his forearm. With a murderous slash Aurio opened the Farseer's throat back to the spine. As the witch fell to the floor Aurio spun and saw that Fulber had fled.

"Fulber, I name you heretic, you are a disgrace to great Dorn and Him on Terra and I shall slay you with my own two hands!" He had swore._

As he returned to himself the drop pod slammed into the ground.

His command squad all disembarked quickley with Cronar giving out orders to all of the squads already landed, Aurio grinned as his old friend ordered all of the squads that had already landed to converge on Terminator squad Adeon.
Moving on Aurio joined his command squad and raised his power sword in the air.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

*"what's our plan then commander? Fly out and meet them? Or sit in the base? You know what I think is the best strategy is"*, he heard Sorrow vox to him, he still sounded rather annoyed, it was obvious that he did not like the idea of treating White Jesters with respect. _*"I know that you probably wish to meet them head on Sorrow, this wont work here. If we want to continue our existence we can't charge them directly. We will take cover in the base, taking defensive positions. We will make them pay for hunting us. For every marine that falls we will take ten of theirs! Also once the enemy breaches our defenses you are allowed to go into close combat, but be aware of the enemy, Llofrudd will also engage in close combat once the defenses are breached. "*_, he said, hoping that it will satisfy hot headed Sorrow. They could not afford such a charge, as their numbers would diminish greatly... The White Jesters could replace their marines more easily then the them.

Soon Rimmon also voxed him, _*"Chapter Master this is Rimmon, did you need a guard or are we needed elsewhere? White Jesters are approaching fast, I am ready to serve."*_, he asked. Fulbur did not need assistance even if he needed it he would not sacrifice others to ensure his own survival. _*"Ah, Rimmon, it is good to hear from you. Yet I must decline, I have no need of a honor guard although you honor me with this proposition. You shall be my second in command if I fall in this battle. At any rate I need you to fortify positions around the base so we could more easily defend against the White Jester attack."*_, he said. Now he needed to get others some orders too.

_*"Llofrudd!"*_, he voxed. _*"I need you to reinforce any force that will be in need of help, also I grant you another important task, if any vehicles approach I need you to take them down with you twin linked lascannon. Also deploy smoke barrages on positions that are under heavy fire. Once the enemy breaches our defenses and I have no doubt that they will, you have permission to go into close combat, use your flamer to burn as many as you can!"*_

_*"Hektor! I give you the permission to do what you think is necessary, your squad is well balanced so I ask you that before the enemy breaches our defenses, stay in range and fire at them. Only after the enemy is to close go into close combat. I have full trust in you and your abilities.", he voxed Hektor, giving him his orders.*_


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"I know that you probably wish to meet them head on Sorrow, this wont work here. If we want to continue our existence we can't charge them directly. We will take cover in the base, taking defensive positions. We will make them pay for hunting us. For every marine that falls we will take ten of theirs! Also once the enemy breaches our defences you are allowed to go into close combat, but be aware of the enemy, Llofrudd will also engage in close combat once the defences are breached.”

“Sure thing boss, I promise I wont get us all killed with my blood thirst” Joked Sorrow. He didn’t wait for a reply shutting of his vox to all except his squad. Sorrow looked about the ruins for a good point to wait for the enemy to breach. There was a high wall running the entire length of the ruins with only two breaks in it. “Llofrudd If they break the wall I will take my squad to the breach and you wait until the second breach at the other break. Does this plan appeal to you? You are needed more for covering fire and I will have nothing to except yell at our brothers and that is Fulburs job” Sorrow waited for the dreadnoughts reply. He knew that the dreadnought would not fail in either scenario. It gave Sorrow some peace of mind as if he of all people needed it, and he was determined not fail either. Confident the dreadnought would agree Sorrow led his squad to a position where they could fly to either breaches within a second but still in cover. Ready for the battle to come Sorrow stood and waited……..


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

An overpowering roar deafened Uther's ears as his drop pod, shining like a star in the beautiful night sky, priding the colours of white and green, the markings of Carvan's Avengers, pierced the planet Yulbur's ethereal atmosphere. Though the singing flames that chorused about the drop pod where all but overpowering, Uther heard voices in his ear, transmitting from the vox. His fellow squads of the White Jokers had already made landfall.
_"This is Terminator sergeant Midas Adeon, we have successfully made planet fall and await your pods. What is your status, brothers?"_ he could just about make out. Uther remained silent, awaiting the moment of impact. Finally, he could finish the fight. Finally, Fulbur would pay the ultimate price for his betrayal. Death at the hands of Carvan's vengeance, made manifest in the White Jokers.
"Brothers, today we heal the rift in our Chapter, today we avenge honoured Carvan, today we return to life, For Dorn and the Emperor kill them all!". The master, Brother Valerion's words strengthened Uther's spirit further. His hand was all but ready to strike when the unexpected happened. A loud explosion, premature to the Devastator Squad's ETA, resounded and reverberated across the drop pod. An anti-aircraft missle, late to fire upon the surprise attack but operational in time for Uther's late arrival, exploded just outside of the drop pod, missing it by mere yards. Uther knew that the explosion would be enough to knock his drop pod off course though. His anger grew as the scream of the retro-thrusters ignited and the pod came in to land. An almighty crash signalled his arrival on Yulbur. As the drop pod doors blew open, he stepped out to a wondrous sight. A beautiful purple sky was before him, shining like a dance of magic before his eyes. It was unfortunate then that such wonders meant naught to him for it would all fade in the end.
"Brl'others Hearl'th, Thengar'l, Falcire'l, Thengar'l. Status, are'l you well?"
"Yes sir!" they responded.
He pulled from the drop pod his heavy bolter, the other marines following suit, and attatched the long, winding clip of rounds from his large backpack. Uther placed an armoured finger against the earpiece of his helmet, activating his vox.

"Brl'other Adeon, this is brl'other Sherrl'eng. Me and my squad's drl'op pod was knocked off-course upon enterl'ing the atmosphere'l. Our'l currl'ent wherel'abouts are'l estimated 10 miles from your'l currl'ent location. We shall continue on foot towards your'l positon. Pr'lay, continue without us. Me and my brl'others will be upon you and the Black Jesterl's within two hours, brl'inging with us the wrl'ath of the Emperl'or and the vengeance of Carl'van! These herl'etics shall not be perl'mitted to stand here'l! Brl'other Valerl'ion, sir'l, we await your'l orders."



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Llofrudd stopped moving as Fulbur voxed him. "Llofrudd! I need you to reinforce any force that will be in need of help, also I grant you another important task, if any vehicles approach I need you to take them down with you twin linked lascannon. Also deploy smoke barrages on positions that are under heavy fire. Once the enemy breaches our defenses and I have no doubt that they will, you have permission to go into close combat, use your flamer to burn as many as you can!"

"As you will it Brother-Master." Llofrudd voxed back turning a corner that lead him to the center of the ruins. When he got there he looked out over the desert. "Something's not right Brothers I sense something off..." He voxed over the basic channel. He felt a deep cold caress the outsides of his armour, and his banner became lined with frost, but he also felt something else. He could feel that Herodotus was here. Just like he had accompained the Black Jesters, so too would Herodotus if there was rumours of Black Jesters, but Llofrudd wasn't sure, and he continued staring out across the desert. _"One can only hope."_ he thought to himself as he watched a dust cloud start to form on the horizon...


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

_"Ah, Rimmon, it is good to hear from you. Yet I must decline, I have no need of a honor guard although you honor me with this proposition. You shall be my second in command if I fall in this battle. At any rate I need you to fortify positions around the base so we could more easily defend against the White Jester attack."_

"Understood Master, we will organize a defense." 

Rimmon felt pride in being chosen as second in command, it was a position he would uphold with honor. 

"Edrin take us to the stronghold we have a battle to win." Rimmon told the weary soldier.

"On the way commander we will arrive in 10 minutes, no later." Edrin was always quick to the point, not a time waster. Rimmon like the quality, but it seemed monotone to him.

They were there in eight minutes. They passed through ruins of what was once a strong gate and close to the West wall. Not wasting time he disembarked and gave his orders.

"Logan fly the standard high we wish to strengthen our brothers not give them a pole to look at!" He yelled in a joking manner.

The old marine as ancient as ever nodded,"Let our great banner fly high and fill the enemy with woe."

Rimmon turned to the Apothecary and his old friend."Asclepius, Nero stick together watch each others backs." 

"Don't worry I'll make sure Nero doesn't shoot himself." The Apothecary said cracking a smile even on Edrins stoic face.

"Edrin on me, we hold the west wall, move!" 

"Or at least whats left of it." Asclepius commented.

Rimmon led his men to the wall, all of them finding a position behind the ancient structure. The Razorback was directly behind them and Rimmon had told Edrin to man the bolters on either side of it. In the west he saw Spancil Hill, his old personal training ground. It had been a place of peace and practice for Rimmon when he was but a Sergent. There he had sparred, argued, and pondered with his brothers in what seemed like ages ago. All of them were dead now gone as the sand in the wind. Now he would send other brothers to the Emperor, and perhaps many years later another Space Marine will look at a relic and remember all of his fallen brothers.

His power sword crackled to life.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Hektor! I give you the permission to do what you think is necessary, your squad is well balanced so I ask you that before the enemy breaches our defenses, stay in range and fire at them. Only after the enemy is to close go into close combat. I have full trust in you and your abilities.", he voxed Hektor, giving him his orders. Hektor nodded thoughtfully before responding.

_"As wise as ever my Lord, we will move near our venerable dreadnought brethren and hold there. No one shall pass me this day my Lord, the defences will hold."_ He spoke back through the vox. He knew the the White Jokers would enter the base, but he would be damned if it was through him. He would make sure none passed him. He looked to the driver, _"Move us into position brother, I want the tank idle, we may need it as mobile fire power or ready for a retreat."_

The driver nodded and soon the giant tank pulled up next to brother Llofrudd, _"Brothers let us meet these enemies steel with our own. Take up firing positions and await further instructions." _He moved over next to the huge brother, _"Brother, it is good to have you at our side today."_


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Understood, Sherrl'eng. With haste, brother." Adeon voxed back to the devastator sergeant.

It was at that moment he saw over the horizon a glorious tide of white and green, the beautiful yet deadly banner of the white jokers blazing into his eyes, filling his heart with pride. He walked over to his brothers as they approached 'Carvans Vengeance', thumping his fist to his chest in salute. 

Turning to his chapter master, he said "what are your orders, my lord?" Adeon was yet to have the same amount of loyalty to Valerion as he had Carvan, but he trusted the man with his life non-the-less.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Assault Marine Sergeant Theranth Oskars of the White Jokers sat in the hold of the planet bound thunderhawk. He Put his Mark Six helmet on and looked at his squad. Some were saying battle prayers while others were conversing with each other. All wore Mark Six armour to represent that they were Hawks, Striking from above with precision. One of the squad members nudged Theranth and spoke. “Brother, Are we going to kill those Black Jester Bastards?” He said. Theranth recognised the voice as Zaelstrom. He had been a part of Therath’s squad for over two decades now and knew him well. He had been there when they were ambushed by the genestealers on a previous mission, before the chapter split. Ever since then, Theranth felt a strong bond with him more than the others in the squad. That’s not to say he doesn’t have one with them but they have yet to prove themselves to him. Theranth turned his head towards Zaelstrom and Replied “Yes. Today we shall avenge the death of our chapter master.” Theranth stood now, holding a handle above to steady himself while the Thunderhawk entered the atmosphere. “Brothers of the Masquerades! Today, We shall take the lives of those Black Jesters! There chapter master, The tratiorus Fulbur, Took the life of Carvan so we shall repay the Debt!” Theranth Sat down while his Squad stood up and Shouted “And that debt shall be paid in blood!”

“Thunderhawk Seven now in position, prepare to drop Masquerades and may the Holy emperor be with you brother!” The pilot voxed to the squad. They all walked towards the doors and each gripped their bolt pistols and chainswords with pride. Theranth stood at the front, Zaelstrom to his right and a new recruit called Suicune stood to his left. Theranth Drew his bolt pistol in his left hand while in his right hand his power sword cracked with lightning as it jumped up and down the blade. The doors opened and the cool desert air breezed inside the hold. The sky littered with stars and other lights while the planet itself was in a vast sea of desert. A green light appeared and Theranth jumped out, Zaelstrom less than half a second behind, and the others followed shortly after. Wind rushed around Theranth’s power armour and screamed as it past his ears. His HUD showed the predicted drop zone and it was pretty damn close to the actual drop zone. He noticed that a terminator squad was near it, so altered the drop zone. Using his Jump pack, He nudged his position next to the squad roughly ten meters away.

He activated his Jump pack so the landing wouldn’t kill him but when he hit the ground, he hit it hard. Dust flew around as it was chucked around with the impact of the marine. Soon after, his squad were behind him ready to slay the traitors. His HUD indicated that all his marines were with him. _Good_ Theranth thought _There was no Cock-ups. _

_"This is Terminator sergeant Midas Adeon, we have successfully made planet fall and await your pods. What is your status, brothers?" Adeon voxed._

“Right next to you brother, Ready to kill those that need it” Voxed back Theranth, Ready to kill anything requested. He noticed the land raider next to him. Suitably named, Carvan’s vengeance, Theranth hoped that it thirst as much for battle as He himself did. He was ready for anything and wanted to rush the Enemy but knew to do so was suicidal and pointless. So he waited for orders from the chapter master.
_
"Brothers, today we heal the rift in our Chapter, today we avenge honoured Carvan, today we return to life, For Dorn and the Emperor kill them all!" _

Theranth filled with hope at the chance of being able to destroy the black mark that had stained their chapter. Every marine heard it before departing to destroy the enemy. Theranth thought back into the present and Decided that they best follow Brother Adeon. “Squad! Form up and follow me!” Theranth Voxed to his squad and thought, _They better be ready... _


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Sergeant Pedrag Quantine peered through his binoculars into the night sky, watching the descent of his Brother Marines through the atmosphere. The tiny streaks of light that were the pods did not belie the death incarnate within. 

_Vengeance will be ours this day_ Pedrag thought to himself.

“Took them long enough to drop. Do you not agree Brother Sergeant?” whispered Gregor Ivansen to Sergeant Pedrag. Gregor had been Pedrag’s de facto second in command for some time, and had always seemed somewhat impatient in Pedrag’s eyes.

“Patience, Battle-Brother, patience. That is what will win us this battle, not reckless abandon” was all Pedrag said in reply. 

Pedrag and his team, upon orders from the Chapter Master himself, had inserted via Land Speeder drop several hours before the main drop pod assault. Their descent had been timed to coincide with a minor meteor shower and as such Pedrag and his team had landed undetected. Currently, they were positioned about five kilometers north of the designated rally area in a stone outcrop and had set up a sniper over watch position.

“Brother Marteus, status?” voxed Pedrag.

“Nothing out of the ordinary, Brother Sergeant. Thermal readouts suggest movement in the enemy base, but no mass mobilization as of yet” responded Brother Marteus.

“That is good, but keep a weather eye on that base. Our forces will begin to rally as soon as they land, and we must be ready to interdict on any fast movers. Brother Thrakus, prep the Land Speeder for movement. We mustn’t be caught flat footed in case of a counter attack.”

Brother Thrakus, upon hearing his orders, crept over and uncovered the Land Speeder, which had previously been hidden under a thermal sheet to avoid detection. Getting into the cockpit he began his diagnostic checks and brought the weapon systems online.

“Battle-Brothers, begin final weapons checks. We will be called upon shortly to unleash hell on our fallen brethren. Make your shots clean, and make them count.” Pedrag began his own personal weapon check, cycling his Stalker Pattern boltgun as well as his bolt pistol and checking his magazines of extra ammunition. Everything being in order, Pedrag took his spot on the firing line next to Battle Brothers Marteus, Gregor and Rez.

Keying his vox caster to the command channel, Pedrag sent his transmission: _Alpha team is in position my liege. We have a firing solution. Say the word and we shall unleash hell. _


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The sand shuffled around his prone form, shifting in an almost dancing motion. The emerald and alabaster land armada in the distance grew larger with each passing moment, more of the White Jokers flocking to one another. Slowly it crept forth, a tumulus rumble of engines and clipped barks. They were regimented, kept in place by their leaders. Muninn’s rifle was somewhere to the right of his buried form, wrapped in a protective sheet so that no sand leaked into its mechanisms. His hand was firmly curled round the grip, the manufactured rivets in perfect alignments for his fingers.

He knew that the remainder of the Squad were similarly buried upon this dune and the one opposite, ready for the Squad of Astartes which crept towards them silently. Grogaar had denoted their importance due to the banner which they proudly brought, and the pristine white armour of an Apothecary. It was a Command Squad. The best of the best, heroes one and all. And now they were turning into the dune-valley, creeping along the soft ravine with careful ambition. 

Muninn listened to them intently, knowing that it was down to him to start the ambush. If he revealed himself too early, he was damned. If he revealed himself too late, the entire operation would go wrong. He grinned at the thought, the clothe that covered his face growing heavy as sand drooped into his mouth. The urge to gag was strong, but his sense of duty was stronger.

They grew closer, their footsteps echoing in his ears.

Muninn stood, sand cascading down his form, rattling across his equipment. He fired his rifle at the hip, sending a round rippling forth. It struck the plasma gunner in the chest, rending flesh and bone alike and punctured deep into his power back. There was several seconds of clarity as Muninn ripped away his face-clothe, grinning at the Astartes. Blood pooled down his chest, the pulverized twin hearts of the Astartes still pounding in the crimson lacuna.

The following explosion cast the Sniper away. He spun through the air, his armour and fur aflame and his face charred. The White Jokers disappeared amid a conflagrated regal ball, the plasma finally overloading. Now the remaining Scouts revealed themselves. They stood, bundles of grenades held in their hands, and tossed them into the narrow ravine. 

Concussive whumps sounded, shaking the very foundations of the surrounding dunes. Vlekorak loosed a single missile into the smoking ruin, the impact of which was deafening. Only now did the remainder of the Squad opened fire. T’barok sent a curling wave of Plasma into the area, glassing sand wherever it touched. Zaal marched back and fro, curling his hips and spitting Heavy Bolter rounds downwards. The others simply fired with reckless abandon, hoping they would hit a target.

‘Squad! Into them!’ Howled Grogaar, his bloodlust growing, charging down the steep incline of the dune he occupied, his axe held in a double-handed grip.

They found a state of devastation. The atomized ruins of the Plasma Gunner were strewn across the sand, crisped into minute mirrors of their former selves. The Champion was separated at the shoulder and hip, leaking fluids across the sand. Still the corpse defiantly clutched at the twisted remnants of his weapons, eyes wide with horror. The Banner Bearer’s helm was smashed inwards, chips of skull and viscera decorating the sand around his head in a mocking halo. 

The Apothecary lived. His armour was blackened and bloody, and both of his legs dangled below the lee from strands of flesh. A chunk of armour was impaled into his shoulder, rendering his left arm useless. He crawled away from the plighted site, using his right arm as a purchase. Grogaar smiled darkly as he crept up on the Healer-Brother, slipping his Chainsword back into its scabbard. He drew his notched combat blade, the point glistening. 

Grogaar leaned over and gripped the pauldron of the Apothecary, spinning him onto his back. Hate-filled eyes stared up at the Scout, anger ridden in his lacerated features. He tried to speak, but crimson bubbles swelled around his teeth, popping and marring his once handsome features further. 

‘Healer. Look at your ruined form, where are your medicines and techniques now?’ Hissed the Sergeant, bringing the hooked tip of his weapon along the broken cheekbone of his victim. 

Blood welled as the flesh compressed, touching the shattered bone. The Apothecary refused to cry out, but could not stop his eyes screwing shut. He gripped the ankle of his enemy with his right gauntlet, tightening the numb fingers as much as he possibly could.

‘Die.’ He managed, his voice an hollow rasp. 

‘You.’ Retorted Grogaar, and took to cutting away the head. The ligaments and bones crunched as Grogaar brought the blade from left-to-right, turning the muscle into scarlet jelly. The carotid artery ruptured, bathing Grogaar in rich crimson. The spine severed, and the nape was torn in two. 

Tangling his free hand in the matted hair, Grogaar hefted the head high and let out a bloodcurdling cry. The Squad echoed it, before slipping back into the darkness of the night, away from the enemy. They found Muninn several hundred metres away, clutching his rifle like a child. He simply grinned, cracking the ash upon his cheeks.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Herodotus could feel the darkness pressing in around him. The others should be close by now. He continued his march forward. Overhead the sky continued its dance of light. The dreadnought’s machine spirit intruded on his mind. Auto sensors were reporting something. It took only an instant for it to register. In the cold still air explosions rang out. 

“Brothers, who is engaged,” Herodotus boomed over the vox channels. The dreadnought’s upper section spun to point toward the sounds. The squad HUD flashed to life before his eyes. The heavy plasma cannon’s power spiked to maximal mode. His senses traced along each dune as the icons changed. “Brother Torthaak,” the dreadnought called over the vox, “The command squad is under siege.”

The mighty form began to cover ground back toward the embattled marines. Then there was silence. The dreadnought halted his advance. There was still some distance between him and where he wished to be. As he slowly scanned the dunes around him the map icons lit up. Herodotus was still alone. 

_“Master Carvan,” Herodotus bellowed as the icon flashed on his HUD. “Squad,” he ordered to several nearby marines, “We must fall back. Our Chapter Master is in danger.” Even as they moved the apothecary could feel it was too late. Xeno blood glistened on his armor as he entered the chamber. There was his Chapter Master laying dead. As he moved to great warrior he saw the wound. It was not from any weapon these witches and warlocks wielded it was from a fellow astartes. A single tear ran down his face hidden behind the helmet. “I have failed you,” he whispered without his vox. He lifted his right arm. The narthecium and reductor felt heavier than possible as he placed it against the chapter master’s chest. “Go to the Emperor,” he said as the redactor fired, “As the chapter takes its dues.” Another tear fell as he moved to the neck. Herodotus swore he would die before he let another Master fall. _

“Brother Captain, Chapter Master,” he called through the communication channels, “Brothers, are you still standing?” The dreadnought stood silently watching the dunes around him. Emperor protect us, he whispered within the armored sarcophagus, save my brothers where I can not.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Brothers, our chapter master is in trouble, we must assist him!" Adeon yelled over to the assempled white jokers. Without waiting for orders, his squad and he boarded "Carvans Vengeance," riding towards their masters position.

Reaching him before the rest of the marines thanks to his landraider, Adeon stormed out of the land raiders hatch to a painful image. Laying on the ground, their blood staining the sand below them, laid all of the command squad. Pain cluched at his heart, and for the first time felt pure hatred towards his fallen brothers. He know longer cared for the black jesters, the traitorous scum would perish under his power blade and storm bolter!

It did not rejoice him much to see the chapter master unharmed, which surprised him somewhat. "Command squad dead. No sign of enemies." His brothers could hear the sorrow in his voice, a rage slowly building up inside Adeon. If only he had been with them, surely his might and that of his squad and land raider would have massacred the cowardly scum.

"Squad Adeon, gather the fallen into the land raider so they may be entombed within the hall of heroes and their geneseed may be recovered. What are your orders my lord?"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

“Brother Captain, Chapter Master, Brothers, are you still standing?” Came a muffled voice from his vox unit, he stared forwards at the blackness for several moments before he realised that he had been knocked from his feet.
Staggering upright he opened his vox, "Fear not brothers I am unhurt however our Command Squad...." He trailed off, nothing needed to be said, as squad Adeon marched up followed by Carvan's Vengance Aurio spotted the Chapter Banner lying on the ground. Walking over to it he grasped it in his left hand while his sword hung limp in the other.
"What are your orders my lord?" Adeon asked

"Squads mount up in any available transports, we know our enemies rough location, you and your squad shall mount up in Carvan's Vengance, while it pains me we must not place the fallen inside of our only Land Raider" Aurio began, marking out their destination on the horizon on his HUD then broadcasting it to all Sergeants. "We have only one rhino APC and two Razorbacks available, Sergeant Ryn and his squad will ocupy one Razorback while the rhino shall break off to pick up Sergeant Sherrang, the remaining razorback shall stay in the back of our colum and provide fire support with its lascannon" As he spoke his orders were already being followed as the rhino _Sigimund's sword_ broke off to pick up the devastators. "Our scouts will advance ahead and draw as much fire as they can while keeping as far away from us a possible"

"I and Sergeant Theranth's squad will follow above and behind the transports while Captain Torthaak shall accompany you inside of _Carvan's Vengance_ at the tip of the spear, the Razorbacks shall follow closly behind" He finished by turning to Cronar and presenting him with the banner. "Who shall also carry the Banner of the Chapter, if any of you have questions speak now"

(The transports have been aproved by TBLegionaire, the other razorback has an assault cannon)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon heard his orders, and for the first time in his life, he did not follow without question.
"Aurio, I cannot leave our fallen desecrated like this, it serves them no honour! I mean no disrespect lord, but we cannot leave them! Please, allow my land raider to take them back to the drop zone, it is only back there, and call down a thurderhawk to extract them. We can use the coming battle to ensure the thunderhawk does not get shot down, it will be too far from the conflict to pose any threat to our fallen brothers." Anguish was rife within Adeon's eyes, and anyone who had served with Adeon knew he was very stubborn when it came to the memory of the dead.

"May I suggest a wide assault stance, my lord? Better we are not grouped together so closely less we fall prey to a missile attack?"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"We need this land raider Sergeant...however Razorback _Orkbane_ is empty, a compromise is in order I believe, place their remains inside of _Orkbane_ instead, it can take them back" Aurio listened to Adeon's suggestion of a wide aproach, "Wise advice Sergeant however if our fallen brethren have sustained losses such as us they shall have little to no artillery and as such I am more worried about Lascannon rounds then missle strikes and Carvan's Vengance suld be able to shrug off such shots"


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

With a solitary bow, Adeon turned to his squad. "Load the dead into the razorback ASAP, as soon as they are back we may take our vengeance to the bastards!" His men obeyed without question, following Adeon's lead as they loaded the bodies into the razorback. 

It was not right to have such mighty heroes slain in cold-blood, especially by their own brethren. 

As they were loading, Adeon voxed to their ship in orbit, informing them of the situation, and their plan to extract a thunderhawk upon the start of the battle.

"Aurio, my thanks. We must not let their deaths be unavenged. Just give me the word, and I will bring these traitors to their deliverence."

As Adeon and his squad formed up inside the land raider, he knew only one thing.

Today would find a victor to this sordid affair: it was us, or them.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Uther Sherreng trudged across the sands, aside his four brother soldiers. The battle was still a few hours away from them, their heavy bolters and thick armour weighing them down further.

"Command squad dead. No sign of enemies." a voice spoke over the squad's vox unit.

"Dead!?' Alexandros called 'Sergeant, we must move with great haste!"
"I know what we must do, brl'other Thengar'l, now I would like to see you solve such an issue as ourl's!" Uther spat. 
Frustration, the endless sand and freezing night bore down on his mind as he and his squad trudged slowly through shifting deserts with the sound of warfare errupting beyond them. His fellow marines of the White Joker needed heavy fire support, they needed their Devastators.
As if guided by a higher power, their prayers seemed answered in a moment.
Over the dune before them drove a rhino, the insignia '_Sigimund's Sword_' italicised across the side of it's hull. It bore the colours of Uther's own armour, showing it to be that of his force.
"Hail, brl'other who hearl's the Machine Spirl'it! We have need of your'l trl'ansport."
"Certainly, brother Sherreng, Chapter Master Aurio has sent us to collect you and take you in to the fray."
"Haha, never'l forl'gets one of his own, does he?' Sherreng grinned, 'alrl'ight men, mount up! We have Black Jesterl's to end!"
"Aye brother!" the devastators called, hopping aboard the rhino and closing the hatch upon the ethereal night sky behind them.
"My Lorl'd Aurl'io, this is Sherrl'eng of the White Jokerl's Devastator'l Squad. We come now to exact the Emperl'or's divine vengeance upon the herl'etics and the betrl'ayers alike! Where'l do you need us?"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

_…The command squad is under siege…_crackled over the Scout’s vox system.

“This cannot be, there’s been no traffic on the command channel” whispered Sergeant Quantine.

“Brother Sergeant Quantine, my thermal readouts show residuals of a severe heat spike three kilometers southwest of our position. It seems first blood has been drawn,” voxed Marteus Fend.

“Yes, first blood has been drawn, but the honor does not belong to our chapter. Those damned Black Jesters must have hidden in these dunes and ambushed our command squad as they passed” replied Sergeant Quantine.

“What are your orders, Brother-Sergeant?” asked Brother Ivansen.

“Comms are down, or choppy at best, for what reason I do not know. Perhaps this alien topography is disrupting our equipment. Regardless, we will follow through with our mission, that being to kill as many of these traitors and destroy as much materiel as possible until comms can be reestablished with command.”

With that, Sergeant Quantine and his Scouts mounted their land speeder and proceeded to the next closest outcrop of stones, which offered a much better area from which to fire. Dismounting the speeder and hiding it, the Marines crept silently into recesses in the stone, taking aim at the walls of the enemy’s base. Each Scout drew a bead on the chest plate’s of Black Jester Marines standing watch along the wall. _Fire at will._


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Herodotus turned toward the icon newly displayed on his HUD. "Very well Master Valerion," he said beginning his march again. As he stomped forward the dreadnought listened. He wished he could do something for the dead, but he could not. Within the confines of his armored sarcophagus there was nothing he could do for the fallen. For a moment he was silent, then he spoke again.
"Brothers, where is the Banner," he asked with determination in his voice.


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Veteran-Sergeant Dannith Rynn silently recited a veritable litany of curses in his mind. _"Yet again I fail my brothers. If I had but kept pace with the Command Squad, instead of moving ahead to prepare our vehicle, they could have lived..." _he thought, head momentarily lowered to the ground in shame. _"No. Must fight on. I will extract harsh vengeance for each Brother lost here. My shame shall wait..."_

Rynn and his squad had sprinted ahead as a Thunderhawk performed a touch-and-go deployment of their squad's Rhino, the _Avenger's Blade_, and had begun preparing it for deployment when the ambush occurred, and despite their best efforts, by the time they had maneuvered the vehicle's Storm Bolters toward their aggressors, they had faded into the night. Following this, his squad had been ordered into an Assault Cannon-armed Razorback. Now, they sat in its armored depths, with Brother Garban controlling the venerable machine and Dannith standing in the turret. He barked, "Brother Garban, pull in behind _Carvan's Vengeance_, their ordnance and armor shall spearhead our assault. Brothers, prepare your wargear. Once we breach the walls, fall out in tactical assault formation; Brother Garban, you shall take the turret at that time, and maintain a suppressive base of fire. For The Emperor, and for Carvan!"

With echoes of his Battle Brothers' responses still echoing, he engaged his vox and reported, "Tactical Squad Rynn stands ready to bring His Justice to the Traitors."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: Whilst I did speak with dark angel prior to the attack, other people seemed to have decided that the Command Squad is entirely dead, thus removing me from the roleplay. I assure you, Cronar is alive and very, very angry.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cronar marched forward with his squad, his Chapter Master in tow. They headed for the grouping, with the terminators. Trudging through the sand, Brother Tyras once again made his anxiety known.

"Damnit, Tyras. I'm not going to tell you again. This desert is filled with dunes. Now get marching, shut your mouth, and stop embarrassing yourself in front of the Chapter Mas-" Cronar never finished the sentence.

Suddenly, scouts erupted from the sand around the Command Squad. Cronar heard several shots thud into Tyras, and watched with horror as the plasma gun was hit. Throwing himself to the side, Cronar barely escaped the blast. A brilliant, white light exploded outwards, instantly incinerating Tyras. Next to fall was Brother Banak; his helmet crushed into a pulp, mashing the brain-matter within. The Champion Charklaw fell to massed boltgun fire, as well as super-heated plasma. The explosion rocked Cronar to the floor, and he smacked his head on the sand. His vision blurred slightly, before he could surge to his feet. Too late, he watched as the enemy scouts fled, and the body of Apothecary Maedico fell to the floor.

Roaring in anger, Cronar reached for his boltgun; firing off shots at the retreating scouts, Cronar's rage clouded his sight, making him clumsy and inaccurate. His entire squad had been destroyed in seconds, by some measly scouts.

And it was his fault.

Cronar collapsed to his knees, shouting an agonised curse to the uncaring skies, vowing to kill every last one of the scout squad that had proved so effective. Pulling himself to his feet, Cronar turned to the form of his Chapter Master, holding out the Chapter Banner.

"I will take it," said Cronar, with a voice as harsh as ice and filled with hate. Taking the Banner, he fixed it firmly to his backpack, freeing up his lightning claws whilst bearing the Banner. "I will atone for my failure." said Cronar, his voice empty and devoid of any emotion. 

Whereas before he held a presence of commanding authority, now there was nothing. Cronar had become a cold-killer, losing his tactical nous in exchange for brutal combat skills. He had succumbed to a cold, dead rage. He had chosen the path of the Jester.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Brother-Sergeant Quantine silently loaded his Stalker-pattern boltgun and clicked the safety to the 'off' position. Bracing himself against the stone formation he was hidden behind, he took aim through his weapon’s specialized scope. The range of the enemy’s base, which looked more like a ruin than a fort, was about 2000 meters. 

_Easy shot_ he thought silently. 

Quietly whispering a prayer of accuracy so that his round may fly true, Sergeant Quantine aimed his weapon, adjusting for wind and distance. Exhaling slowly, Quantine squeezed a round off. The silenced bolt round exited his weapon with minimal report and flew towards its prey. A second later the round impacted Quantine’s target, the sillouhette of a Black Jester Marine. The figure toppled, but Quantine could not be sure if the target was dead or wounded. 

Similarly down his firing line, Sergeant Quantine’s Scouts each took aim at the darkened figures within the ruins. At this range it was too difficult to determine whether each shot was a kill, but even grazing shots would serve to demoralize their opponents and keep their heads down.

“Keep your shots tight, and withdraw to a new position upon firing. I don’t want those Black Jesters to get a bead on us too quickly” Quantine silently said over the Scout’s vox system. Upon giving that order, Quantine himself withdrew to a different firing position, this time higher up the rock formation, and took aim for another shot.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Rimmon was looking over the field when he noticed movement. Less then a second later a shot rang out and grazed his shoulder pad. He instinctively fell to cover behind the thick wall. Before he had fallen he had a general idea of where they were. Looking to his side he saw that the rest of squad had jumped into cover as well.

"Smash them brothers!" Logan yelled from his section.

"Champion! Are you wounded?" Asclepius shouted over the impacts against the stone.

"No the round just grazed my armor nothing more. Is anyone else hurt?" 

"Nero took a shot to the chest, nothing fatal. Other than that we are ready to show these fools how real Astares shoot!" 

"Edrin! I need heavy fire on the stone formation across the field." Rimmon voxed to the interior of the Razorback.

"Understood." A second later a hail of fire came from the twin linked.

Crashing into the stone formation, the bolter rounds made audible cracks as they split the stone. Nero also took shots. aiming carefully at the figures that wormed away from the heavy support.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Uther shook with anticipation as he could hear his comrads fighting across their audio link. He stood ready within the Rhino transport, his hands tightly grasping his heavy bolter.
"It is only a matter'l of time now brl'others." He nodded.
"Commander'l Crl'onar,' he voxed 'What would you have your'l Devastatorl's do?"


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Tactical Squad Rynn, aboard one of the White Joker Razorbacks, were waiting with tension radiating throughout the squad, when a sudden cry from Garban sent every gaze in his direction. "Brother-Sergeant! Onboard Auspex has just detected a large energy emission, at long range. Auspex readings are unclear, but suggest one or more power generators, high-output!"

Dannith stepped away from the turret controls and strode to the front of the Razorback, barking, "Clean up the readings as best you can, Brother Garban. Move us fifty metres from _Carvan's Vengeance_, perpendicular to emission direction." He then placed a hand on the side of his helmet as he viewed the Auspex readout, bracing himself as the Razorback lurched into motion, engaging his vox. "Brother-Captain Torthaak, this is Rynn. Our Razorback's Auspex has detected energy emissions. Initial readout suggests a power generator complex, or single high-output generator. I have ordered our vehicle to a position fifty metres from Land Raider _Carvan's Vengeance_, to determine approximate distance and location of emissions. Please advise."

Shifting back to the turret, he barked to his squad, "Wargear at the ready, Brothers. There is something else here, in this wasteland, and it wishes us to know of its presence..." Swiveling the turret three-sixty degrees, he snarled to himself as a sliver of discomfort crept up his spine.

Something was _very_ wrong on this planet... and it wasn't just the Black Jesters...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Midas Adeon saw out of the corner of his eye Rynn and his squad changing their position. He had not been reprised of this change, and so he voxed for answers. It was then he was informed about the energy spikes, and he began to wonder what it could possibly be. He also wondered what the huge importance of these were, surely the arch-enemy a few hundred metres ahead was more vital right now?

He walked in to his land raider, retrieving 3 skull probes. They had not been used in a long while, and he prayed that their small machine spirit still functioned correctly. He could tell him squad, and the other astartes, felt a strange present on this planet, one they had not felt previously, and it unerved most of them. Adeon, however, was past the point on his nerves affecting him. If anything presented itself in a threatening manner, he would kill it outright.

"Brother Rynn, report the situation from your current position." He held all three of the skull probes in his hands, waiting for Rynns report. He watched as the wind began to get stronger, sand blowing over their feet. The sky remained as beautiful as ever, it was enough to bring a smile to the old astartes face, which was a seldom occasion. 

Adeon quickly marched over to the Chapter Master. He wished to get his opinions on the new situation.

"My lord," Adeon nodded his head in respect, "if we investigate these new events, the Black Jokers will surely notice our change of positions, and alert them to our change of status and the energy spikes, if they do not already know about them, or indeed it is them causing them. We can use these skull probes to investigate without showing the scum we have noticed any change. It will also this may make sure we are not open to attack whilst we find answers." Adeon waited for the chapter master to reply, as well as for Rynn to vox back.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

"Hrmph...that's odd." The Rhino Pilot spoke.
"Hmm?" Came a voice from the hull.
"We've picked up signals of a large energy spike due east of our present course. It looks to be something big. What are your orders sergeant?"
"Continue on courl'se, brl'other. We may rl'eturn to this later'l." Uther answered from through the small vox unit beside him.
"But brother, surely this not a good sign. It could be Eldar sorcery." Nathanos suggested.
"If the Eldar'l were'l prl'esent upon these plateaus, we would have long been aware'l. The xenos wrl'etches may hide their'l abhorrl'ent forms well but they do little to disguise their'l warped witchcrl'aft. What foolishness rl'uns thrl'ough your'l mind, brl'other Falcire'l, where'l you'd dare'l cast aside the rl'etribution of the Black Jesterl's and the burl'ning of that herl'etical flag in favour'l of chasing illusions!? Uther spat.

Nathanos inclined his head. There was nothing he could say, nothing to say.
He had always held a respect and admiration for Uther's conviction against their former brothers but sometimes he felt that his devotion died with Fulbur's treachery. Uther had become uncaring in the face of the enemy. He had little care for his brothers or himself and Nathanos knew this. He grew steadily more worried also. Such blind zeal could only be the path to heresy, surely?

"Devastator Squad brothers, we have visual on the enemy's location and upon Chapter Master Aurio and brother Adeon and upon the Land Raider _Carvan's Vengeance_." a voice from the cockpit emitted through the hull.
"Underl'stood brl'other." Uther nodded, placing his finger once again his helmet's earpiece and speaking. 
"Chapter'l Master'l, we have visual on your'l location and are'l prl'epared for your'l command. What are your'l orders?"
He looked once again to his fellow squad members and nodded authoritively.
"Brl'others, prl'epare to deploy." He said.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

White Jesters, with what Rimmon suspected were Stalker bolters, traded fire with them. So far though, the bolters from the Razorback, and the occasional shot from Nero's excellent aim, seemed to keep their heads down. Yulbur's cold was noticeable, even through his blessed power armor he could feel the cold drifts that were far from comforting. Something was wrong, but what? Before he could answer the question he heard news over the vox.

Apparently there had been a discovery of an object emitting a huge amount of energy near the human village. He did not know much about the humans except that they were peaceful and never troubled the Black Jesters. He switched on his vox.

"Chapter Master did you want us to go and investigate this source of energy? I feel that I could successfully negotiate with the natives, avoiding unnecessary bloodshed. If you deemed me fit for this task, I would need a relief force to hold against the White Jesters that are already taking shots at us."

He ended the transmission hoping that if he couldn't go, someone with peaceful intentions could.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Having loosed several shots into the ruins, all of which seemed to keep the White Joker’s heads down, Sergeant Quantine took aim for another shot. Wheeling into view was the telltale sillouette of a Razorback. Its twin linked heavy bolter traversed and it’s muzzles flashed. 

_“_INCOMING! Contact front, 1700 meters. Razorback with heavy bolter. TAKE COVER!”roared Sergeant Quantine as he jumped down from his firing position.

All down the firing line, Quantine’s Scouts threw themselves into cover, crawling into crevasses presented by the rock formation they were deployed in. Quantine knew his squad’s position had been discovered by the defenders in the ruins, and that their Razorback had them bore sighted. One hit or ricochette from it’s heavy bolter would blow a Space Marine apart, and Quantine had to extricate his squad quickly or risk intolerable casualties.

“Brother Ivansen, casualty report!” voxed Quantine.

“No serious wounds. Brother Thrakus has a minor wound from stone shrapnel, but is still battle-ready” voxed Ivansen grimly.

“Squad, move to the Land Speeder with all due haste and embark. Thrakus will fly us out of this position. I will rendezvous with you in ten minutes” Quantine voxed on the Scout channel.

Having said that, Brother Sergeant Quantine turned to his private command channel. “Ivansen, if I do not return, leave without me. Carry the fight to the enemy as best you see fit”

“I will do you no dishonor!” was Ivansen’s reply.

As the rest of his squad moved smartly under cover to the Land Speeder, Sergeant Quantine checked his bolter and whispered a prayer that his feet be swift. Bolting from his position, Quantine popped an illumination flare. Sighting down his precision scope while still moving, he could see the Razorback’s weapon system traverse in his direction. 

_Good boy. But can you keep up?_ Quantine chuckled to himself as he continued sprinting along the ridge, away from his squad. Ducking behind a rock, he heard the tell tale sound of mass reactive rounds impacting the area he was just in. He took a moment to take aim and loosed a salvo of rounds into the ruins. While not aimed particularly well, he hoped that his shots would draw fire once again to his position. Sprinting from his position, bolter fire decimated the boulder he had once sheltered behind. 

Having drawn fire far away from his Scouts location, Quantine circled back to where he had began his daring maneuver. Sprinting to the Land Speeders hide, he could see that the vehicle was fully prepped and ready for action. Brother Thrakus was in the pilot’s seat and Ivansen was manning the heavy bolter. 

“What are your orders, Brother Sergeant?” asked Thrakus.

“Head south, hiding in the trough of these dunes” replied Quantine.

Opening up the thrusters, the Land Speeder slipped off into the dunes.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

After finishing his transmission Rimmon saw the scouts move, but one in particular caught his attention. Swiftly moving out of cover and shooting an illuminator into the air he drew the fire of Edrin's Razorback from the other scouts. Bolting across the field he turned to fire on Rimmons position. The bolter shells were all harmless, except for one that had narrowly passed by his face.

"Nero! Take down that scout!" He voxxed knowing that Nero couldn't possibly hit him but the shells would keep him light on his feet.

This scout, who Edrin assumed was the leader, caught a ride with a Landspeeder and whized off into the distance. Nero's shells and the Razorbacks fire still taking shots at the increasingly vauge figurte untill it disappeared completely.

Nero walk over to Rimmon,"We have no casualties, ammo is fine, and it seems that the enemy has been run off. Apparently Aurio has not been instilling the values of courage into his Scouts eh?"

Rimmon laughed,"Yes my good friend, but in defense of our brother chapter they are only scouts. They do not understand fully the ways of an Astares."

"Yes but that doesn't seem to stop our scouts, I hear they butchered the White Jester command squad in one go." Nero said.

"Well good for them. I hope this conflict will be over soon, Emperor knows we can't be having a civil war at a time like this." Rimmon trailed off for a moment,"Now go and check that there are no more contacts, I won't have anymore surprises."

After Nero left Rimmon voxed the chapter master again,"The enemy has been driven off for now, any further orders?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Fulbur stood under the bright star light, and this chill wind wrapped itself around his Astartes physique. His thunder hammer was strapped over his back, and in his left hand sat his trusted assault cannon and his other fist was clenched in a tight ball clad in a tight fist of adimantium and matter displacement fields. The sky was scorched by drop pods descending the desert planet of Yulbur. This assault had begun in ernest, and now it could only end one way; _*Retribution*_. Another vox message crackled over the line _"Chapter Master did you want us to go and investigate this source of energy? I feel that I could successfully negotiate with the natives, avoiding unnecessary bloodshed. If you deemed me fit for this task, I would need a relief force to hold against the White Jesters that are already taking shots at us."_ 

Fulbur contemplated this for a moment. It could be a friendly human populace, or xeno's technology, or Black Jesters. No, Rimmon was needed here, where the wave of the White Jester's assault would come crashing against the rock of the Black Jester's defense. There was work for him to do here, purposes he had to achieve. "Brother Rimmon, I need you to stay here. We need our best to be ready to to meet our brothers. We need to bring them back to light, to the Emperor. But rest assured, I will make sure it is investigate" Opening a private channel to Grogaar "Brother-sergeant, I have a new assignment for you. To the west, there is an imprint of high energy levels, near a supposedly human village. Investigate it. If humans are there then try and co-operate with them, but if there is xeno's or White Jester, exterminate them with extreme prejudice. I leave the exact details up to you sergeant". And all at once, Fulbur became aware of the howl of gunfire, the rumble of tank tracks, and the howl of men, Astertes. As he closed his eyes, the realization dawned, it had begun. The beginning of the end...


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Rimmon received the vox transmission,"Their attacks will not easily make it through, with he banner of our chapter we will hold this position with our lives Chapter Master. Although if you could spare some ranged units to the ruins, the defense would be much more solid."

Rimmon still had the recent engagement fresh in his head, Nero and Edrin's razorback being the only ones capable of returning fire. His power sword Sundancer still flickered at his side.The sword was capable cutting through Power armor and bone alike, but in a ranged fight he would have to sit and wait for the enemy to come to him . Hoping all the while that they didn't blow his head off.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorrow stood in waiting, his squad assembled around him. He listened into the rest of the black jester’s vox channel. There was something about an energy spike? Sorrow turned back to face the wall. It took a second to realise that there was a marine standing there “SQUAD INTERCEPT INTRUDER FLIGHT PLAN D” Sorrow yelled down the vox.

His squad leapt into action Obadiah going first attempting to smash the enemy’s defences with superior strength, he had no such luck. The squad continued to trade blows with the white joker but he parried all attacks with ease…..


OOC:I know its short but its only to set up farseers post


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sergeant Urizel Lyricus has been receiving word of the Whites dropping as a relatively constant chatter on the vox. His Tactical squad had been waiting near their Rhino on standby for some time, ensuring their wargear was prepared for the coming battle. It sounded like the wait was almost over.

"Brother Iriel, Brother Eriza, ride top hatch. I want your meltagun and heavy bolter ready when we are forced to engage. Oria will man the storm bolter. Everyone else, embark for deployment pattern Epsilon Secundus." Affirmatives returned over his vox and his Black Jesters went about preparing as the sergeant ordered.

Lyricus sauntered over to the black Rhino as it idled. He placed a hand on its side, the armor plating reasuring even under his gauntleted hand. The moment passed, and he quickly voxed in for orders:

"Brother Rimmon, my squad is ready to deploy. Where would Master Fulbur have his Jesters?"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Herodotus continued his advance as the report came over the vox. An energy signature had appeared. His HUD map rotated. “Chapter Master would you have me assist,” he asked. In truth he had no wish to change course from the base. Combat needed to be joined. It would take time to reach his destination either way. 

“Brother Quantine,” Herodotus voxed on tight band as he saw the scouts’ icons changing position, “Is there any movement from the Black Jokers?” He asked slightly adjusting his heading. A plan began to form in his mind, but it would require assistance from his brothers.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Inside, Cronar had become a wreck. A maddened, husk of a man; consumed with hatred and bloodlust. His squad had fallen to his errors once again, and he had broken his vow. Now, he would fall in battle, a blasted suicide warrior of immense fury. Instead of boarding the nearby transports, Cronar turned to Aurio:

"I am sorry, my lord. I have failed you." With the Chapter Banner on his back, Cronar began to run. Before anyone could stop him, he had sprinted off towards the ruins. Barrelling his way through cover, Cronar continued to run in at a steady pace, before, rounding a fallen pillar, suddenly Cronar saw his enemy. A squad of Black Jester's Assault marines.

"Feel my furious wrath, traitorous bastards!" roared Cronar, charging the closest marine. The warrior brought up his chainsword, and it was immediately sliced in two by Cronar's energised lightning claws. A warrior with a storm shield smashed into Cronar's back, stopping him from dealing a finishing blow. He felt himself falling to the floor, as another marine approached, he spun on the floor, as two chainswords sliced down towards Cronar's chest. 

_This is not how it ends._

With a holy roar of fury, Cronar brought up his two claws, simultaneously blocking both blades. Using the momentum to bring himself to his feet, Cronar snarled with hatred, lacerating the marine in front of him. His spiked claws punctured the marine all across his body, gaping holes spilling blood as Cronar continued to stab. Soon the body was so utterly destroyed that it fell apart, leaving only a few ragged chunks to serve as a reminder. Spinning around, Cronar set himself upon the next marine, who was so startled by his brother's death that he barely resisted. Bringing up both of his clawed gauntlets, Cronar slashed them across each other diagonally, turning the marine's face into a mushy mess.

The last marine, armed with a shield and chainsword, proved more challenging. Blocking Cronar's first strike, he used his superior striking range to confound Cronar. Slashing madly, Cronar caused several cuts, but nothing enough to kill the man. Suddenly, the marine rocketed skywards, using his jump-pack. Just as he reached the height of about twenty feet, he turned back, spiralling into a dive that aimed straight for Cronar. Cronar snarled, and set himself. The marine descended, and what happened next was so fast that it was almost impossible to see.

Just as the marine closed in for the kill, Cronar leapt upwards, roaring with hate, and extending both his arms full length forward. The marine fell onto the energised blades, his corpse falling to the ground in several pieces. Cronar roared as three other marines escaped him, but then realised he had not defeated them without cost. As the marine had fallen to the floor, his chainsword had still flown true, tearing into Cronar's left eye and ripping out a chunk of flesh. The eye was a ruined, pulped mess, as was half of Cronar's face. Screaming a curse, Cronar stumbled blindly after the warriors, vowing to hunt them down. Banner fixed to his back, gore splattered over his battle-plate, and face forever ruined.

And sanity forever lost.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Cronor!" Adeon screamed through the vox. He knew how his brother was feeling, but he was too good a marine to waste on a suicide misison. He leapt from his position, storming after the bezerked marine. His Terminator armour made him much much slower than Cronor, but he would not give up.

Cronor was out of sight now. The vox was still open, and Adeon began to hear sounds of furious battle over the vox. "You will not die like this..." Adeon thought aloud, doubling his efforts to catch him up.

As he rounded the corner, an unpleasent yet pleasing sight met his eyes. Black jesters, all dead, laying at his feet. Cronor was knowhere to be found though. "He's one tough bastard..." Adeon thought to himself.

"White Jokers this is Adeon. There is no sign of Brother Cronus, but he has killed at least 3 of the enemy." Bending down, he saw his a part of his brothers armour, broken away from the rest. "I fear he is lost to us..."

Turning on his spot, he hurried back to the White Jokers position.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Rimmon heard the vox from Lyricus and immediately went to reply.

"Master Fulbur I would request that Brother-Sergeant Lyricus be sent here to aid in the defense of the ruins, as our firepower is somewhat limited. If, of course Sergeant Lyricus is in agreement?"

All the while he was talking he could see a fight going on in the distance. He could not tell much of it except that it seemed to be close combat and near a pillar or cylindrical rock. Could someone be engaged? Maybe it was something worse. No, he thought to himself the only enemy here is the White Jesters. He hated lying to himself. To be sure he opened a vox link to all Black Jesters.

"This is Champion Rimmon is anyone currently engaged near the ruins?"

He waited and stroked Sundancer's grip and held his Combat shield in the opposite hand, waiting.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

_"White Jokers this is Adeon. There is no sign of Brother Cronus, but he has killed at least 3 of the enemy." Bending down, he saw his a part of his brothers armour, broken away from the rest. "I fear he is lost to us..."

_Herodotus pressed his mighty form forward increasing his speed to its maximum. If his brother was berserk there was a chance he could be stopped, but if he couldn't the timing had to be correct. 

"Brother Quantine," he called again, "I am in need of your assistance." He waited for the reply as he continued his charge. Tactics flashed through his mind as he ran a full test of every system. It wouldn't matter now if the chapter master ordered him to halt if his brother was to die, then he would not die in vane.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

"Confirmed Rimmon, I will arrive shortly." With that, he cut the link, motioned his squad into the Rhino, and clicked the vox twice. The Rhino driver revved up the engines and the Rhino ground around before departing for Fulbur's position.

Lyricus gazed down at the gleaming metal of his storm bolter and ensured its box magazine was secured. He chambered rounds and performed a quick systems check to ensure his armor's war-spirit was prorperly reading his aim. He checked his armor next, watching diagnostics scroll across his HUD before displaying the Black Jesters emblem and returning to normal. He knew all of his brother would be performing similar checks.

"ETA to destination?" the sergeant voxed to the driver. The driver answered in a neutral tone, "Fifteen minutes, brother-sergeant." Lyricus nodded even though the driver could not see him, and contented himself in the fact that he and his squad would stand beside Master Fulbur when the enemy struck in force.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

"White Jokers this is Adeon. There is no sign of Brother Cronus, but he has killed at least 3 of the enemy....I fear he is lost to us.."
"Brother Sergeant...?" Balador gasped, looking forward to Uther.
Uther closed his eyes and shook his head.
"Well I guess these are'l our'l orl'ders. We will disembarl'k and advance thrl'ough cover'l towarl'ds the rl'uins. If we can engage the Jesterl's in a fire'l fight, they will not stand to the last."
"And Commander Cronar?" Balador asked. His concern was clear but he knew what Uther would say.
"He blames himself for his faults as well he should. If he can let simple failure'l ruin him then it is his cost. Weakness is it's own punishment and will inevitably lead to his death. I can only hope he levels a few more of those herl'etics before'l he's gunned down.." He sneered.
There was a silence then among the Devastators. A sombre moment of shock, disbelief and anxiety. Not most of all for Cronar but towards Uther's response. How could he really have grown so cold these years towards even his own Commander?

"Brothers, we have arrived upon the ruins." The pilot called.
"Verl'y good. Returl'n over'l the dunes, head for'l cover. We shall contact you when we need picking up." Uther voxed over the unit beside him. He turned to face his fellow marines as the hatch door dropped with a thud upon the sand.

"Come now, my brlo'thers. We shall rl'ain death upon the Black Jesterl's."
The other Devastators nodded as they disembarked. He walked around the corner of the Rhino to face their Chapter Master, Aurio Decimus Valerion.
"We are'l here'l now, Chapter Master'l..." He nodded. He placed his finger again on his vox. 
"Brl'others, this is Uther'l Sherrl'eng of the Devastator'l Squad. Who else is engaged?"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorrow watched his squad attack the marine, Sorrow realised that the marine was brother cronar they had fought together before the split. Sorrow felt a pang of pain inside him as he saw three of his squad die. He urged to go forward and defend them but he knew it would only danger them further. Sorrow smiled as cronar lost his eye, " squad retreat and wait till he gets further into the ruins, pull him into the open he will be defenceless against our guns" voxed sorrow to his squad. He still stood in the pillar, he saw the shape of terminator armour in the hole, Sorrow launched at the terminators, he knew he would not kill them all but he would retreat before he died. He flew claws first into the sergeant, he missed him by a hair then spun so he feet were facing the wall where he Propeled himself into a terminator knocking one over, Sorrow gunned his jump pack flying up in the air then straight back down aiming himself to spear into the terminators face........

OOC:I leave the killing(if any) to you, once you finish sorrow flies away, feel free to give him a minor wound.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What was this jester doing? How could one marine hope to take on 5 of the emperors finest? Adeon would make his death quick he resolved and let the emperor have his judgement.

He watched as brother Kaden was knocked down, and let off a small chuckle as he thought 'is that the best he can do?' He saw him fly into the air, and descend towards him. He smiled as all 5 of his terminators raised their storm bolters skyward, and let off a salvo of fire at him. Rounds hit their mark, wounding the marine, but it did not slow him down. Raising his power sword sky ward, he waited for the marine to land...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Aurio watched as Cronor sprinted off and Adeon came under attack, firing his jump pack he hurtled towards the diving marine but missed by a fraction, he tried to bring his sword to bear but missed again.
"You will fall!" He roared but plummeted to the ground only barely stopping himself.

"We advance now, Adeon kill that marine then, get back to the Raider after you have sent out the probes advance after Sergeant Theranth and I, everyone else advance as soon as able, take the fight to them!" Aurio ran over to the assault squad then turned and gunned his jump pack towards the ruins motioning for the squad to join him. As he flew over the sand he saw muzzle flashes from his scouts location.

"Sergeant Quantine what is your situation?" He voxed, as he waited for an answer he saw several black figures among some pillars. "Die traitors!" he bellowed then dived into them with his power sword raised.

(OOC: The squad is the Black Jesters Command squad feel free to fire a few rounds at me but my armour/Iron Halo will hold.)


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

_Brother Quantine_ … _in need of your assistance…_

The message, although garbled, still carried the distinctive voice of one of the Black Jester Dreadnoughts. Realizing it was Brother Herodotus in need of help, Quantine engaged his vox caster.

“Honored Brother Herodotus, what is your position? We have just exfiltrated from our initial position. Contact was made with defenders in the ruins, but we could not match their firepower. We are sweeping south to lend what aid we can. What would you have us do?” responded Brother-Sergeant Quantine.

Just then the Land Speeder took a hard left then right, jostling the crew. 

“What the hell was that Thrakus?” shouted Quantine over the roar of the engines.

“Tracer fire” responded Thrakus curtly as he initiated another evasive maneuver.

“Thrakus, take us to Brother Herodotus’ location” said Quantine, pointing to the rune on the speeders sensor display showing the Dreadnought’s current position.

“Brother Herodotus, we are coming in hard and fast on your location. Give us a coordinate and we shall destroy whatever is there” Quantine calmly spoke into his vox as the speeder increased its speed in the honored Dreadnought's direction.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Herodotus cleared a dune and saw the ruins for the first time. His mind was already prepared for the battle. He saw the Razorback, and Black Jesters along their fortification line. Good he thought. Icons flashed again, more of his brothers were joining the battle.
_
“Brother Herodotus, we are coming in hard and fast on your location. Give us a coordinate and we shall destroy whatever is there”_ "I thank you my brother, but my request is currently of a different nature" The dreadnought disapered from the view of his adversaries. "You can relay me the positions of our foes, and this is what I truly need." Herodotus halted behind the dunes and series of rocky outcroppings and awaited the brother sergeant's reply. 
The exileration of battle was once again in his mind, but the dread of killing his own brothers gave him sorrow beyond measure.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

“You can relay me the positions of our foes, and this is what I truly need” came Herodotus’ response over the vox system.

“Understood, Brother” was Quantine’s response.

“Brother Thrakus, bring us to within visual distance of the enemy’s defenses. We must relay positions and dispositions to our brothers so they may better bring death to our enemies.” With that said, Brother-Sergeant Quantine drew his personal Stalker Boltgun to his shoulder and used the sight to make an assessment of his enemies disposition.

“Brother Herodotus, the enemy Razorback is at coordinate 6509.5706. A score of Marines have taken cover in that general vicinity as well. I will extend down my current vector and draw fire with our heavy bolter. Hopefully the enemy will reveal their precise location and you can zero in on that Razorback. Good hunting!”

Quantine ordered Thrakus to travel several hundred meters down their current direction, while Ivansen sent bursts of heavy bolter fire into the enemy’s position. He hoped beyond hope Herodotus could get a clean shot and eliminate the enemy Razorback before his speeder took a fatal hit.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

"Confirmed," Herodotus replied as an icon appeared on his screen. With a single step he exposed the mighty plasma cannon from cover. The targeter was already prepared as the Razorback was exactly where his brother had spotted. Overhead the assault marines were already plummeting.

"FOR CARVAN," the dreadnought's vox boomed across the ruins. His weapon discharged as he took a single step and rotated his upper torso putting a sand dune between him and the defenders as he maneuvered again.

A massive ball of blazing blue/white hurdled from the cannon and speared into the razorback. The superheated ball of energy detonated into a brilliant display as armor and equipment were reduced to slag under the superheated blast. A section of the razorback disappeared in the explosion which melted a massive hole in the frame. The men inside were subjected to the heat of a sun for a fraction of a second. The sand within a foot of the blast cooled into glass before the assault squad shattered it under their boots as they landed and began their attack on the defenders.

"Our brothers are in my line of fire," Herodotus reported as he moved to a new firing position several feet away, "but I am prepared again brother."


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Llofrudd was standing at the defensive line of the ruins next to Hektor and another marine sergeant with a pair of razorbacks behind them. There had been numerous contacts along the ruins and Llofrudd had started to become anxious, he wanted to fight, he hated standing around when his brothers killed each other. However he wasn't going to go against Fulbur's orders, and so he stayed, staring blankly across the desert as thoughts flew through his mind, different tactical plans, and different results.

As the last thought was running through his head he saw a heat spike out in the desert. "Everyone down!" he shouted through his vox as a razorback next to him was engulfed in flames and exploded. Llofrudd looked around trying to find the source of the attack, and then a White Jokers assault squad landing near him. "With me brothers!" he shouted swinging his arm around towards one of the marines. The marine narrowly ignored the swing only to be in Llofrudd's crosshairs, "Goodbye...brother" He said firing his lascannon at pointblank range hitting the marine in the chest, and when the light had gone the marine's torso was a molten slag. Without hesitation Llofrudd moved on swinging into another marine, picking him up in his claw and slicing him into multiple pieces. "For Fulbur!" he shouted continuing his onslaught...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Understood, Aurio!"
Adeon turned to watch the fleeing marines in the air, pathetic morsels, they should stand and fight for their redepmtion, not flee and be shot down like dogs! Letting lose a salvo of storm bolter fire, rounds came very close to hitting each of the fleeing marines, but could not make contact due to their impresive agility. 

"Oradma, fire a cyclone at those ruin walls!"
Obeying without question, Oradma cycled through all his sensors and scanners to pick the most suitable target, deciding on a weak point the mariens were yet to pass under. He let lose a quick burst of fire from his cyclone missile launcher, firing towards the target on flaming wings of death. This armament made him as deadly as a tank, with longer range to boot, and it proved its worth as it hit its mark dead on, sending the ruins crashing down to the sand below. 

Adeon was aggitated to see the majority of marines escape, but two waere thrown off course. Spotting an opportunity, Ivan fired his assault cannon at one of the marines who had crashed hard into the floor avoiding the rubble, eviscerating the marine utterly.

The last marine did not hit the floor, but Adeon managed to catch a shot in his jump pack, resulting in a catastrophic failure, sending the marine wildly out of control to crash somewhere out of Adeons line of site.

Knowing that the rest of the marines will have escaped by now, he ordered his squad back to 'Carvans veangeace', ready to storm the ruins.



(ooc - you can decide if the marine with ruined jump packs dies or not, I left if opened up for you)


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

"Underl'stood, Brl'other-Commande'lr Aurl'io." Uther nodded. He turned to see Adeon's squad's attack on the Black Jesters within the ruins.
"With me, brl'others! We shall supporl't brother'l Adeon's attack!" he called.
Uther and his men charged under the light cover of the outlying ruins and positioned their heavy bolters to unleash an onslaught of bullets. As Ivan's attack connected with the marine squad, Uther and his devastators whispered quick words of prayer to their sacred weapons before pulling the engagement catch back. Their bolters hummed a bitter-sweet hymn of steel and machinery before the triggers called forth a chorus of mayhem. With hands clasped tight upon their weapons, the White Joker Devastators blasted at the Assault Marine Squad.

"Show no mercy, these herl'etics shall fall to these sands and rl'epent in cold blood!" Uther roared.
His men yelled furiously as their bullets flew across the desert dunes and broken ruins.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

The sudden appearance of reinforcements was quickly followed by attacks on the ruins. Rimmon saw a chunk of the Razorback near him melt under the intense heat from the White Jester Dreadnought, he knew the old one. Herodotus it was Herodotus, would an old relic of the chapter have to fall today?

"Asclepius! Check for wounded!" He yelled at his humorous apothecary. Any trace of the humor that had been on his face was gone as his helmet and voice showed only metal. 

"On it sir."

"Logan fly the banner high, give our brothers inspiration!" Rimmon shouted across at the veteran. The banner rattled form the vibrations of weapons, flying proud.

"Nero! Grab Edrin's Plasma gun and follow me, Edrin concentrate your fire on that damned Landspeeder!"

The exchange happened fairly quickly with Nero tossing Edrin his Storm bolter. It was rare to switch weapons but this was no time to be a hardass. Soon after the Razorbacks stormbolter rang out. Rimmon didn't take the time to notice weather or not they hit their target. 

"Brother Llofrudd is there anyhting you can do about Herodotus? He is ripping up our vehicles over here." Rimmon voxed the venerable one.

"Nero fire on Herodotus! Try to keep him away from the Razorback and brother Edrin!"

In the distance he saw Chapter Master Aurio, was there a way that he could convice him to end this? Or would sundancer taste another brothers blood? That would have to wait there were more imminent threats.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

As his Rhino approached the ruins where Rimmon's squad was engaged, Lyricus saw Herodotus tearing into their armor with his massive gun. He quickly relayed a visual feed to his entire tactical squad, and ordered the driver to bring them around the ruins so they could advance through cover. The Rhino needed to remain in tact in case wounded needed rapid evac.

As the Rhino ground to a halt after slewing through a crumbling column, shattering the architecture, his squad disembarked and leaped through the ruins until the command squad was in sight. The landspeeder was a major threat, as was the dreadnought, but the bulk of their firepower would be best put to use against the advancing infantry.

Quick hand signals sent his marines into a formation with the metlagun leading and the heavy bolter within the formation until they found suitable cover to engage from.
"Brother Rimmon, we are behind your current position. Our heavy bolter will provide suppressive fire for you to pull back and strengthen this position. If you wish to push, we shall do so in combat squad formation. Give the word, brother!"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Herodotus stomped forward and spun his torso again. The stricken razorback received one last blast from the plasma cannon. The white/blue ball of flame slammed into the vehicle. Slag blew inward filling the vehicle with fire. The ammunition stores superheated detonating into a massive fireball.

Flames and chunks of metal were thrown in every direction as the vehicle was reduced into nothing. He spun again as weapons' fire kicked up sand on the dune behind him. The few impacts were little more than bolter and plasma rounds. It was nothing that he needed to worry about.

"Brother Quantin, it seems their defenses are being bolstered. I would suggest removing your vehicle from harms way." The dreadnought spun and began to move again. 

An icon flashed on this screen, Llofrudd. Herodotus slowed. This was the only man he wanted to see dead. "So old friend," he said without activating his vox, "Here we are." It would have to be done in close, not at range. The map flashed again. He would have to cover his advance, and possibly the landspeeder's retreat. He continued forward and activated his launchers' first setting. There was a pair of thumps as two cylinders flew into the clear. They detonated creating a thick blanket of smoke along a good line of advance into the defender's flank and rear. "LLOFRUDD," the dreadnought's vox boomed across the ruins, "FACE ME!! FACE ME OLD FRIEND!!!" As he turned and prepared to move again.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Llofrudd cleaved through another White Joker assault marine when he heard Rimmon yell over to him, *"Brother Llofrudd is there anything you can do about Herodotus? He is ripping our vehicles apart over here!"* Llofrudd paused in the whirling close combat around him. _Herodotus?_ He thought momentarily, thoughts flew through his head, it was a plasma cannon that destroyed the Razorback so it would make sense that it was attached to his old friend.

*"LLOFRUDD! FACE ME! FACE ME OLD FRIEND!"* Llofrudd turned towards the challenge, it had come from a dune, but it was covered in a thick smoke and he couldn't see anything. *"Nero fire on Herodotus! Try to keep him away from the Razorback and brother Edrin!"* Hektor shouted, "No! he's mine! This ends now!" Llofrudd shouted as he charged off to the dunes, _So the day has finally come to settle our rivalry._ Llofrudd thought sadly, flashbacks of their original combat flashed through his head as he came up with a battle plan.

He finally made it to the smoke and stormed through it, he came out of the smoke to see a bright ball of light fly towards him, impacting him on his lascannon's arm. He heard a hiss and sensed his arm and armour around it being turned to molten slag. Alarms and warning signals were flashing everywhere in his view. _NO_ thought Llofrudd as he instantly realized what was going to happen next. "Curse you Brother, you have tric-" was all Llofrudd could get out before the Machine Spirit took control and shut down all his systems to avoid a meltdown. Then, then there was darkness.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Herodotus turned his attention toward the smoke as he remained in cover. His plan would succeed he knew it. The dreadnought waited for tracers, or blasts to trail out of the obscuring mist. It was a diversion. His true hope was that the ruse would draw out his foes for an easy kill, but what happened next was not what he expected.

Llofrudd bellow as he charged, responding to the challenge of his once friend. Herodotus spun and moved. He watched for tracers or the signs of fire before he would step back into his firing position. There was a shadow in the smoke. Had they sent a tank he hadn’t seen? There wasn’t enough time for him to charge, but his weapon was prepared. The dreadnought’s plasma cannon fired. As the blue/white ball of energy closed the shadow emerged. It was Llofrudd.

The plasma round impacted the dreadnoughts right arm. Llofrudd had seen the sudden light as the round approached and turned toward it. The superheated ball of energy pulverized metal, and pierced the armored bulk. The discharges left an impact line several feet long as armor was torn clear or reduced to slag. The sudden discharge blew into the bulk sending systems into overload. The primary targeter lens cracked as the heat melted wires and charge packs. The ancient machine spirit quickly reacted as a possible catastrophic power overload began to flash through the systems.

Llofrudd went limp as the machine spirit shut the reactor down to avoid a total meltdown. Herodotus stood there staring at his old friend. The banner over the armored hull confirmed this. As he looked at the disabled frame ahead of him his mind raced back to that day. 
_Chapter Master Carvan was laying dead. As Herodotus stood from his task he turned to then Captain Aurio Decimus. “Who did this,” the aged apothecary asked. “Fulber,” the Captain answered, “the traitor killed our master.” Herodotus looked down to see the fatal wound was in his master’s back._
If it had been anyone else. Herodotus wished to see this man dead, but he felt no honor in this. As he moved closer the dreadnought spoke, “This death was not meant for you.” The readings showed minimal power. Llofrudd was still alive within that shell.

(ooc revisions still possible)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

(OCC Me and Stillios have agreed on the following post, so I'm not just bullying him :grin
(OCC Also, I haven't got confused again, and forgotten which character I am, I'm just setting the scene of the battle for like the first two paragraphs before Fulbur actually enters it)

A swirling close range fire-fight and deadly melee had engulfed the ruins. Brothers from the White Jokers tried to visit retribution against brothers from the Black Jesters, who also were fighting their errant brothers and fighting for their very survival. The mighty Dreadnought of the White Jokers had reduced a Rhino to molten slag, their terminators had cut down a few of the Black Jokers assault squad, and the command squad of the White Jokers had been reduced to one man, driven half insane by grief. Suddenly, like a comet from heaven, the Chapter master of the White Jokers appears, wreathed in flames of justice and his power sword in hand. All the White Jokers could feel their hearts soar at the sight of their leader, and all of the Black Jesters sensed the imminate doom. 

A tactical squad had drawn his, and he dived at them. Two were felled in swing of his power sword, another one rushed forward with his chainsword, only to have his face ruined by a few curt shots from Aurio's combi-bolter. Pivoting on his inside foot, the Chapter master of the White Jokers stabbed the sergeant through the chest, still screaming curses from his mouth. "Has it come to this?" said a solemn voice that seemed to carry delicately to Aurio's ears. Moments later, the sound of high velocity shells jumping through the air issued forth, and they slammed into Aurio's side, his iron halo and artificer armour making the damage superficial to the armour at best. However, when the Chapter master of the White Jokers looked at his attacker he saw a sight that made his blood boil; _Fulbur, Chapter Master of the Black Jesters_.

Fulbur stepped out of a dust cloud, created by a falling pillar of the ruins, his assault cannon firing relentlessly at his errant brother's side. The marine turned and snarled at Fulbur, before gunning his jump pack, his sword extended. Not releasing for a moment, the torrent of high callibre shells continued to stream at the Chapter master of his foe. But his enemies' Iron Halo and armour held firm, and the impacts did little other than knock the Astartes' flight pattern off course by a little bit to the right. However, the power sword his foe wielded was still out-stretched, and Fulbur felt a bright flash of pain as it sheared through layers of ceremite, servo-bundles and flesh creating a wound that would weep for about a minute, before his enhance Astartes physique clotted it. To a normal man, and maybe some Astertes, this would be a grievous wound, but Fulbur was more than a normal man, and continued in spite of the pain. 

Turning with the blow his brother had caused him, he stood facing Aurio once again. Fulbur remembered this marine, a member of the first company, Vanguard veterans, and a good fighter, if a little reckless. His cybernetic eye focused in on Fulbur and he heard the whine of engines as his counter-part prepared to gun his jump pack again. Acting fast, Fulbur stepped forward as Aurio's jump pack roared again. Fulbur pulled his fist pack, and then fired it forward like a cannon shell which, added to the momentum of Aurio's jump pack, collided with the young looking marine's face. His Iron halo held back most of the force of the blow, stopping it from crumpling the marines head like a ripe fruit, but not enough to stop it from harming it's charge. The fist connected, and Aurio recoiled back, blood spilling from his mouth and nose in a brief stream. Fulbur regretted his situation, but it had to be done. 

He hefted his ancient thunder hammer from over his shoulder, and went to remove his foe's head. However, Aurio regained his bearings in time to fire his jump pack one last time, making the thunder hammer going to collide with his chest. The Iron halo desperately tried to hold, but after the punishment it had to protect it's wearer from already and the force of this latest assault, it simply overloaded. The resulting explosion of the force field, plus a comparative tap from Fulbur's thunder hammer, and finally the momentum of his jump pack, sent Aurio flying through the ruins, a fair way from Fulbur.

Taking a brief view from around him, Fulbur saw only chaos. Both sides had undoubtedly viewed the battle between the leaders of both the White Jokers and Black Jesters. Calling out with his commanding tone over the joint vox network of the Black Jesters "Lyricus and Samael, give me covering fire on the Jokers! Rimmon, stand with me, we leave last! The rest of you, disengage and fall back! The White Jokers will want to protect their chapter master, and we should take the break to re-arm and be prepared for their next assault!" He loosed a couple of missiles from his Cyclone missile launcher at the Dreadnought, whilst at the same time firing his assault cannon at the White Joker's terminator squad, slowly watching his men fire and fall back as per his command. They would need a brief reprieve, and to find a ground where they could meet the White Jokers and break them...


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lyricus instantly replied to his Chapter Master, " Yes, my lord! Eriza, make them eat dirt!" The heavy bolter immediately began pouring fire from behind an overturned column towards the White Jokers' forces, covering the tactical squad's advance. With a single sweep of his fist, four marines, including Iriel advanced behind the sergeant, bounding over the ruins towards the main fight.

Bolter rounds began cracking off of the terrain around them and they slowed to advance from cover to cover, snapping off bolt rounds to discourage the enemy from keeping their heads up. Lyricus unleashed his storm bolter, a torrent of bolts tearing the pauldron from an assault marine, but leaving him largely unharmed. Iriel's meltagun vaporized a hostile tactical marine's leg before Iriel was forced to take cover from enemy heavy guns.

With a barked command, Lyricus ordered the squad to commence suppressive fire, keeping the enemy from sweeping against the withdrawing Jesters on their right flank. Their bolters roared as each marine switched to automatic fire, the four brother with Eriza snapping off precision shots from a distance. Lyricus watched the counter on his magazine load drop rapidly, his weapon devouring ammunition to keep the enemy at bay. he ordered the Rhino to move up behind Eriza and his brothers in case a hastey withdrawal became necessary. 

Urizel had yet to kill any of the Jokers, and hoped he didn't have to. His tactical squad fought to suppress them rather than kill them outright, and any Joker casualties would be of their own foolish decision to enter the killzone. He dearly hoped none of them were so foolish.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorrow plummeted towards the ground, at the last minuet he turned round and let the terminators taste the heat of his jump pack. Sorrow twisted into a screw dive hitting into the terminator with the power sword. He fell over onto one of his brothers. Sorrow used the rebound of the impact to jump and kick another of the terminators is the face, this one held his ground but was dazed. Sorrow finished him off with his lightning claws rearing into his armour like a chainsaw cutting down a tree. The terminator fell, bits of flayed flesh and muscle drifting from his dead body. Sorrow gunned his jump pack to escape but a terminator caught his leg and slammed him into the ground. Sorrow felt a cold feeling in his torso, he screamed out in pain. “If I’m going to die, I’m taking as many of you with me” Sorrow spat the words out as if they were poisoned. He activated his jump pack again knocking the terminator of his feet, but his claws wrenched a large chunk out of his armour as Sorrow rose into the air Laughing at the terminators, BOOM sorrow felt heat on his back, he glanced around to see his jump pack was no longer in existence. Sorrow rolled as he hit the ground to avoid injury. The Terminators were on him, “Look an ork” said sorrow pointing into a blank space behind the terminators………………….

OOC: fall for it, don’t fall for it up to you ultra


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Several missiles impacted the dunes nearby drawing Herodotus’ attention. The Black Chapter Master was here. Icons flashed on the HUD again as the dreadnought called the map into existence. The White Jesters had slowed their advance. The chapter master was in danger. The dreadnought turned. “I will find you again,” he said to the disabled ancient nearby. Several plasma bolts impacted the heavy armor. Two men were advancing over the dune in his direction. Herodotus decided on his move. He loosed stormbolter rounds toward the pair. The shots sent eruptions of sand into the air as the dreadnought charged into the smoke. 

The machine spirit overlaid terrain on the HUD as the dreadnought charged. Herodotus had a simple goal. The enemy had moved forward to cover their own movements. As they did none had covered Llofrudd, or the clouds of smoke. This had given him an advantage, and he pressed it forword. He made one last turn and fired another smoke grenade.

The remaining men tactical squad continued their firing until smoke burst between their position and the rest of the Black Jesters. As their vision was obscured one turned. Had their dreadnought returned to assist them? If so why did he place the smoke where it only obscured their vision? The marine glanced over to a loud stomp. As he looked he realized it was not their own. Against the white smoke it was like watching some ancient ghost.

Herodotus charged through a ruined wall smashing it to pieces. The fire position ahead of him was behind a fallen pillar. It was excellent cover, but not from this attack. The stormbolter came to life again. The marine was torn apart by the mass reactive rounds. The next man in line shouted a warning as the plasma cannon fired. He was caught center mass by the ball of energy. What was left behind by the blast could only be described as ash. Herodotus slammed another into the column, shattering the stone as the marine was hammered by several tons of force. The dreadnought spun knocking several chunks of stone onto the Heavy gunner. While it did not kill him the rubble pinned him to the ground. The last two men called for assistance as the massive form rumbled toward them. The first was swept out of the way by a heavy swing. He was thrown several meters before skidding in the sand and crashing into another ruin. “FOR CARVAN” Herodotus finally bellowed as the last marine tried in vain to crack the armored shell. The massive powerfist lashed out and gripped the man. As the marine tried to still fire Herodotus lifted him skyward. “You will fall,” the marine said as he finally lost his grip on the boltgun. “Some day I have no doubt,” the dreadnought replied in a deep tone, “But not to you.” The servos and actuators whined as the powerfist closed. The marine’s power armor held for a moment, but could not withstand the immense pressure.

Herodotus flet loss as he launched the corpse at the defenders line before turning and hammering the side of the rhino. The armor caved in several inches. These were his brothers. He turned and advanced as the smoke began to dissipate behind him. His course would take him clear of the ruins and back into the cover of the dunes and rocks closer to his brother. Of this Herodotus was glad; finally he would stand with his brother marines.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lyricus let out a string of curses that would leave a Neophyte pale. "Herodotus, you monster!" He loosed a fruitless volley from his storm bolter towards the towering dreadnought as he ran towards Eriza, trapped under fallen masonry. Herodotus has spared no mercy for the Jesters.

The dreadnought had burst through the smoke like some Chapter legend, and Iriel had been smashed away into the ruins before he could bring his meltagun to bear. He was even now struggling back to his feet and running to aid his brothers. 
"Brother Sergeant, the Rhino..." Eriza coughed before Lyricus waved him off. 
"Herodotus has other things to do," he cut in, turning to call out to the rest of the squad. "Check if the crew is alright and the Rhino in working order. Move to our position in 15 minutes. Iriel, Thar, and Jirek form on me. We're moving to Llofrudd!"

With that, the Tactical squad broke, Eriza and his two companions making haste to the Rhino, and Lyricus, Iriel, Thar, and Jirek moving out of the ruins towards the stricken form of the Black Jester dreadnought. Lyricus regretted not covering the revered ancient, but he had hoped that the dreadnought's armor would hold long enough for the battle brethren to withdraw. Now, however, he would defend the ancient until suitable evac could arrive.

"Revered ancient, what functions remain active in your hull? We must withdraw before this position is overrun." As he awaited Llofrudd's response, he moved his squad into an arrowhead defense posture around the dreadnought. Jirek and Thar lay prone, krak grenades in their off hands and bolters braced on what scarce cover was available. Iriel stood ahead at the point, crounched behind a small, lone boulder. Lyricus would remain at the dreadnought's side should hell itself try to attack the fallen hero.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon watched with pure hatred and disdain as he watched one of his brothers slaughtred by the traitor Sorrow. His eyes burned with fury as he watched the traitor flee, redemption for his fallen brothers becoming an increasingly distance blot on the horizon.

Then, with sudden glee, Adeon saw Ivans assault cannon tear the marines jump pack from his back, sedning him hurtling into the ground at high speed.

"Brothers, on me! For Carvan, and for Aurio!" With that, the terminators ran as fast as they could towards the surely dazed marines position. As they reached him, Adeon could see the growing semblance of fear in his eyes, but he felt no remorse for the man.

_"look an ork"_. Pitiful, cowardly attempt Adeon though. How could this feeble man expect a Terminator sergeant, one of the greatest and most experience marines a chapter can boast, to fall for such a last grasp at freedom.

Adeon began to lift the assault sergeant from the ground. He was defenceless, losing his weapons in the fall. He tried to speak back, but Adeons grip was increasingly more intense as the seconds past. 

"Your redemption is at hand, little one." Adeon spoke, and with a final burst of strength, he broke Sorrows neck without any feelings of guilt.

It was then he voxed Aurio.
"Master, do you wish for my squad to send in the 3 skull probes to investigate that energy signal?"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jakorn stood minding his own business, his thunder fire cannon had decided to break down at the most awkward time possible. Fortunately it was not a difficult job but it had taken him a good few hours. He had been scanning it when he picked up a large energy-spike. From his training on the red planet these things are often necron artefacts but can be anything from a daemon to a Tau drone. “Fulbur I have picked up on a strange energy signal, I think we should send someone to investigate, It could be important” there was no reply, “of course he is busy in combat”

Jakorn stood analysing his results, so far it seemed like it was an Eldar artefact, and Jakorn could tell this from the high amount of wraith bone energy it was emitting, even though all aspects of energy were being emitted. Jakorn checked his wrist monitor to check the status of his brothers; Sorrow was dead only one of his squad remained. Jakorn was sad at that he always thought Sorrow was a good marine. More importantly LLOFRUDD showed warning signs; also a razorback had been blown to bits. Jakorn sighed at this “I just fixed that yesterday, now they go and blow my hard work up”

Jakorn made his way over the ruins sticking to cover, his servitors following behind him. He had left his thunder fire cannon to provide fire support, leaving it on automatic. LLOFRUDD was in sight, Jakorn sent his servitors to check for enemy units. Jakorn despised working with the mindless thrall servitors so he had installed a personality into his ones to make them a bit livelier. They beckoned him over signalling everything was clear.

“Go get the replacement arm please” Ordered Jakorn to one of his servitors. Llofrudd was not in a good shape, his entire arm had been rendered unusable thanks to the plasma round shearing the links to the control mainframe. Jakorn set about installing the new cables and cutting the remains of the arm off with his plasma cutter. He took of the adornments and set them to the side. The servitor had returned with the replacement arm “Thank you Servitor 2”

After about 15 minutes the arm was installed, Llofrudd was awoken from enforced slumber. “Keep still Brother Dreadnought I haven’t installed your arm yet”
Jakorn picked up the las cannon with his servo harness and held it in place while his servitors held other parts of sheet adamantium which Jakorn welded to the dreadnought arm. “it isn’t pretty for just now but it will hold for now brother dreadnought, I will keep your trophies safe for you, but just now I think our brothers need you.” The dreadnought didn’t say anything, he didn’t need to Jakorn knew what he was thinking.

“Fulbur we really do need to investigate that artefact, respond as soon as you are able” and with that Jakorn walked of in the direction of his thunderfire cannon.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Brother Tzoran scanned the battlefield from his position. They were tearing each other apart out there. If things kept going along the lines they were, there would be few survivors of either side.

Both sides were just too evenly matched.

He wracked his brain for a solution, but the pulses coming from _whatever-that-was_ kept distracting him. He was about to give a command to his internal datacore to edit it from his view when a thought came to him.

He keyed his vox to the command channel.

"Master Aurio," he spoke. "I suspect that the Black Jesters may have some form of defense network embedded in the surrounding area or a redundant energy source. Emergent spikes of IR and EM radiation suggest where the controls may be located. I am sending location coordinates to you know. 

Brother Tzoran eyed the carnage and smoke strewn field. Getting there wouldn't be easy, but if it could help shift the tide of this skirmish, then maybe both side could live to see another day.

"I am asking for a fire support team of four to six Tactical to help me advance upon the position. No enemy units visible yet, but they may have defenses in place. If they have a defense net or other resources in place, it may prove vital that we claim ownership. Awaiting your decision. Brother Tzoran out."


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

A deep whirring noise echoed throughout the chamber and flashing lights danced upon the metallic walls. Suddenly a bright green flash emitted as the teleportarium activated and sent a full squadron of terminators to the surface of the planet.




Seargent Felix grunted and stretched his bulk up from its lowered position in the small crator they had arrived in.

"Alright brothers, we appear to have landed about 90 yards from the designated area. The situation may be bad since we were delayed. Atavaus, take 4 of your brothers to the nearest outcrop of rocks and set up a fire line. The rest come with me!"

Atavaus was a close friend and Felix's second in the squad. His skill at using the devestating Typhoon missle launcher attatched to his back was second to none and he would provide excellent cover fire from the enemy assault. 


Felix himself began his march towards the settlement that was supposed to house the artifact. However he needed information.

"Black jester command, this is seargent Felix strausse of the First company. Your terminator squad has arrived. We are approaching the designated area now. Please excuse our delay. Do you have any info on if the enemy is nearbye?"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Aurio coughed blood and yelled in pain as he heaved a fallen piece of debris from the colum he had hit, off of his leg. He spat out blood and saw the white of a tooth go with it, Fulbur had swatted him aside causing multiple injuries only taking a glancing wound in return. Nearby where he had landed a large energy spike registered on his HuD. "Sergeant....Adeon...send out those probes....ahead of you, then acompany Brother Tzoran to the position of that spike....I shall meet you there, the rest of you...act as you think best" Aurio gasped into the vox, he shifted and felt the extent of his injuries, lost one tooth, cracked rib plate, broken nose and several minor wounds. Not enough to stop him.

His jump pack was damaged so Aurio set off at a sprint for the energy spike noting as he did, a teleport flare not too far away and a few Blakc Jesters moving to the same position as he was. He thumbed the activation rune on his power sword and waited for Adeon and Tzoran to arrive.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Understood, Aurio; Adeon out."

Adeon set the skull probes down, glancing sideways at Sorrow as he knelt down to activate them. He programmed the co-ordinates into the interface and set them off.

"Squad, 5 metre spread over by the ruins: we will monitor the skull probes as they infiltrate the camp. I don't want any innocent deaths; if they are human, only retaliate if your life depends on it." He did not wait for confirmation, knowing his squad would obey without question; and went on over to the ruin he had signalled to.

He reached the ruins, settling down awaiting the data from the skull probes.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

As they were approaching the ruins, Felix recieved a notification from one of the newest members of his squad. 

"Sir im getting readings nearbye, we have company!"

"Very well, spread out a bit and move towards the enemy, we cant drag this fight into the city. Atavaus, start some suppressive fire on the first white armor you can see!"

The 5 terminators led by Atavaus, loading up the directional scan info, all took up overwatch mode and primed their storm bolters to unload on the first hostiles that apeared as their seargent closed in on their position. All had been through many battles and were quite accurate with the deadly weapons. Atavaus himself had his missle launcher prepped, knowing not even power armor could withstand a krak missle that hit dead on.


Whoever decided to come out in fight was in for quite the surprise. From the info on the white jesters that Felix had recieved however, they would not cower and hide from his challange.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Brother Tzoran advanced towards the ruins, careful to keep cover between himself and the ruins. He knew that even though he had artificer armor, it would do little good against an assault of multiple enemies. So he watched his brothers carefully as he approached, ready to give covering fire if an unseen enemy tried to flank.

He keyed his vox open. "Brother Herodotus," he said. "We're moving to the ruins. I'm reading possible enemy electronic signatures, but they are clouded by the energy spikes. Also reading possible civilian contacts. Can you get any better readings?"

Brother Tzoran wasn't sue if Brother Herodotus could. Whatever was putting off the energy spikes was flooding his sensors with static garbage.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Herodotus halted as he saw the White Jesters. Finally he was with his brothers. The mighty dreadnought stomped forward facing toward the dunes he used for cover. He heard the vox crackle to life again. "Brother Herodotus. We're moving to the ruins. I'm reading possible enemy electronic signatures, but they are clouded by the energy spikes. Also reading possible civilian contacts. Can you get any better readings?" Herodotus halted and continued to scan behind him. If anyone was trailing him he would have the first shot.


A small fragment of Herodotus' mind reached out and pull in the information from the probes. He let the data cycle into the machine spirit without reducing his combat effectiveness. "I shall see what I can do Brother Tzoran. Are you in need of assistance other than this?" 
The data began to cycle. Icons appeared on his HUD map and was relayed to the brother techmarine. One probe turned at his command. The residual energy signatures from a teleport began to dissipate. "I am detecting possible targets located on the permeter." The probe zipped high over the dunes with its sensors piercing the darkness.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

In the dark interior of the forgotten ruins, a human male, dressed in torn black robes, had curled up into a fetal position by one of the ruin walls. He was pale, and his eyes were wide and bloodshot; he spent many a day in close proximity of the artifact, and it was driving him insane. "Stop...STOP SPEAKING TO ME!!!" he roared in defiance to a non-existant voice, clasping his head with his bloodied hands; "I killed them, alright? I did what you asked, I killed them all! NOW LEAVE ME ALONE!!!"

This man was once a simple guard who protected his settlement with brutal skill, he was one of the best, a guardian to his people...That all changed when he was given the 'honour' of guarding the artifact his people held dear; he saw it as an honour aswell, but he was foolish enough to guard it inside the containment chamber. Soon it began speaking to him, filling his head with ideas of murder, destruction, and simple minded slaughter. He wasn't strong enough to resist the artifact's words and soon became a mere slave to it's every whim; the man killed all the other humans, fulfilling the artifact's wishes.

The guard couldn't take it anymore, he was on the brink of insanity and he just couldn't take it. Quickly, he picked up his needle pistol and pointed it to his head...

He pulled the trigger...


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

ooc: Forgive me if it seems like im posting alot. Apparently most of our black jesters team is too busy to come online much so im gonna try to keep active to make up for that.
==============================================================





As his group advanced forward a sharp krack of a needle pistol went off from the direction of the ruins.

"Shit! The fools have engaged the local populous. I thought they would be trying to tie us up before engaging the locals. Atavaus, im going in. Make sure we aren't attacked from behind my friend."

Increasing their pace the 5 terminators moved into the ruins, thinking the white jesters to be attacking the local populous. This was furthur compounded by the fact that Felix noticed a skull probe in the distance approaching a large and ancient building that stood in the direction the gunfire had come from.

Almost completely by instinct he droped his targetting lazer onto the skull probe and fired a quick burst with his assault cannon, disentegrating the device in a shower of sparks and bone fragments.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon, who was monitoring the 3 skull probes, suddenly noticed the hulking forms of 5 terminators. 5 fallen brothers from his own company. He could not let this stain persist much longer.

He also saw on the other skull probe a pile of dead, rotting corpses. He wondered who had done such a thing, and then his question was answered as he saw a human blow his brains out; insanity burning in his eyes. He also saw a strange artifact, and if he was to go off the humans body language, possibly of chaos origin.

"Aurio, I have detected 5 Black Jester terminators closing in on the energy spike's locations. My Terminators are closer than they, but not if we hold this position much longer. I can also identify the object as some sort of chaotic artifact. I fear if we capture it we will hold our souls open to corruption, and if we let the black jester hold it we will be prey to the forces of chaos.

What are your orders?"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

ooc: Don't worry Eihnlazer, it's kinda happening on each side.
___________________________________________________________

Herodotus saw the corpses. What had happened here? They had been slaughtered, and the artifact left behind. The dreadnought turned. If the Black Jesters had been here so long had it affected them? Were they desperate enough to use whatever the cursed thing was? Slaughtering this population had to serve something and the man had killed himself in madness. This thing needed to be destroyed.

There were 5 Black Jesters moving toward it, 5 Terminators. They had destroyed one of the skull probes. With a single thought the dreadnought sent another probe out. The tiny thing zipped upward into the black becoming a speck against the night sky. From a position high above it turned the sensors down. 

Icons flashed onto the HUD as the dreadnought turned and began his new advance. Herodotus had to assist his brothers. He gave the current battleground a wide berth as he advanced using the dunes and rocks for cover. Even from its position the skull probe fed him information about his surroundings. 
“Brother Techmarine,” Herodotus voxed over the tight band, “I am advancing to you.” If the Black Jesters retrieved the object then it could spell disaster. As his brother terminator had reported either force would be open to whatever curse was upon it. As he stomped forward a message flashed to the cruiser in orbit. A series of fire coordinates, and request orders. If they had to the might firepower of the astartes strikecraft would be brought to bare.

As Herodotus moved a feeling of loneliness began to wash over him. Once again he was advancing through the cold desert, and once again it was without his brothers.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Aurio, I have detected 5 Black Jester terminators closing in on the energy spike's locations. My Terminators are closer than they, but not if we hold this position much longer. I can also identify the object as some sort of chaotic artifact. I fear if we capture it we will hold our souls open to corruption, and if we let the black jester hold it we will be prey to the forces of chaos.

What are your orders?"_


Brother Tzoran froze in mid-step. He was reading the same from the skull probes on his internal datacore. It wasn't some type of energy source. That thing swirled with warp energies.

An artifact of Chaos? What the hell? Was this some sort of trap?

He keyed his vox open to an open channel, able to be heard by all teammates. "Brother Herodotus, your services may be required. Can you get a line of sight on the artifact? Probes show multiple enemy Terminator units inbound. Expect immediate hostile confrontation.

Given probabilities show unfavorable outcomes. Local populace likely compromised by Chaos energy. Enemy forces seeking to obtain artifact. If enemy obtains artifact, possible weaponization of said artifact to our detriment. Our obtaining artifact does not show favorable outcome. Friendly troops possibly overwhelmed by energies is unacceptable.

Recommendation: glass local area. If artifact is reduced to carbon, less likely to pose hazard.

Awaiting instruction from command..."

Brother Tzoran began to move in the direction of Herodotus. If the feces was about to hit the proverbial oscillator, he wanted to be somewhere he would do the most good.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Still not recieving any orders, Felix could only assume the worst. It was very well possible that his commander had fallen or that communications had been jammed. Very well then, his orders had been simple anyway, and if he had to fight off all of the damned White jesters himself he would.

"Atavaus, it would appear the enemy wont fall into our trap and are instead charging headlong towards the artifact. Begin forward advance on my 6. I'm going in but i'll need you to break the enemy if they encircle me."

"Understood sir! May the Emporer be with you."

With his mind made up, Felix picked up his speed, moving to a steady jog towards the object. No matter who it was, noone would stand in his way. Somewere to his right he heard the loud footsteps of a dreadnought, and the sensors were picking up movement from up ahead as well. This would be no easy fight since even the lowliest of marines were still the Emporer's Finest...........


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jakorn kneeled by his bike, he had been working on it for months. He was trying to improve the engine speed and mountan automated cannon at the back. Jakorn checked his wrist readings, the scouts vitals were fine however they were stationery.

"Fulbur I'm heading toward the energy spike, it looks like it could be important."

Jakorn kicked the bikes stand down and attached his servo harness' contact wire into a port of Jakorns own design. It allowed him to drive the bike without steering physically. He servitors clambered onto the side cart. There would normal be an astares in the seat and a weapon of some sort but Jakorn was not expecting contact.

The bike glided over the dunes, it was perfectly balanced through Jakorns mind. Jakorns helm display flared into life, it showed multiple armed targets to his east and civilians to the north-east. The whit jokers would have picked him up also from the amount of tech wired into the bike. Jakorn stopped the bike and dismounted and set off at a run, his servitors not far behind. His thunderfire cannon trundled towards Jakorn slowly. Jakorn ordered his gun servitors to bunk down in cover and shoot the White jokers once they came in range. Jakorn set of with his repair servitors. There was a small settlement below and the artefact was on a raised alter on a high dune.

Jakorn reached the top of the dune. There was a dead gaurdsman on the ground and the artefact on an altar. Jakorn heard gunfire erupt down below, Jakorn new his servitors would not win but he didn't intent on staying very long. Jakorn kneeled down and started scanning the object. He was finished in about a minuet. 

"Fulbur I have reached the artefact it seems to emit warp energy, I can neutralise it or increase the output. What are your orders?"


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Adeon, engage the terminators, hold the artifact for the techmarine to retrieve shortly." Aurio voxed through to him.
"Understood sir!" Adeon did not like the idea of holding onto this cursed artifact, better to destroy it than hold on to it he thought. Either way, orders were orders, and he was bound by the codex to obey.

He sent his terminators in.

Taking strategic positions, they awaited the terminators who were within eyesight. 

"Herodotus, brother; we request your presence in holding this artifact. I know you are close, move with haste brother."

The black jester terminators were now in a suitable ambush point. Adeon muttered one word. 

"Fire."

His terminator unleashed a salvo of storm bolter fire, accompanied by Ivan's assault cannon and another brothers cyclone missile launcher. To survive such a salvo intact would be miraculous, Adeon knew he would have his company's redemption soon.

As they fired, he saw a dark marine storming over the dunes towards the artifact; Adeon knew his target straight away.

"Ivan, hold off that techmarine and destroy his mindless servitors! Once Herodotus arrives nothing will get past your defences!"

Ivan obeyed without question, leaving the remaining 3 terminators to deal with the terminators...


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

New info relayed over his eye implant. A fast moving enemy unit on a highly modified bike entered the ruins far ahead of the strike force. Artillery seemed to be slowly moving towards the ruins, as well. This would not do.

"Brother Herodotus, I am observing enemy artillery coming within reach of our advancing units. I am relaying coordinates to you now."

He tapped into the feed from the still unseen skull probes in the ruins. His one remaining eyebrow raised in surprise. Another techmarine, and he was trying to twiddle with what could amount to a warp-energy bomb.

"Brother Adeon, enemy techmarine on site attempting to interact with chaos artifact. I am unable to intercept communication transmissions, but he seems to be trying to access it. Motivation unknown, but can only assume hostile intent.Other scans show multiple enemy units inbound to ruins. Be advised, enemy artillery moving into range of ruins. Have informed Brother Herodotus. I am moving to rendezvous with Brother Herodotus and provide support."


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The artifact, now revealed to be a skull, survived the bolter rounds and the Missiles as if the Terminators never loaded their ammunition. _Stop...Please...I wish you no harm fellow Avengers..._ The skull spoke to the Terminators telepathically, his words gruff and yet srangely soothing and relaxing. _Please honourable Avengers, please lend an ear to my story, and understand why I am in this form..._

_I am a Librarian you see...One of your chapter, the White Jokers! I was sent to this world to deal with the Black Jester threat, only for my killed and sealed within a Khorne branded skull by the Chaos Lord Fulbur! They tortured me and bathed me in the Warp, so that they could use me as a weapon against my own brothers..._ The skull knew that the White Jokers would believe any story if the Black Jesters were rendered as villains.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon heard the voices in his head. He did not trust them. He did not believe the artifact. It made no sense. 

Even if it were truly a librarian trapped in there, he would surely be tainted by the powers of chaos now; he would see it his mission to destroy the artifact. 

His squad continued to hold off the terminators, advancing to the artifacts location slowly. He removed a targetting beacon from his mag-locked belt, readying himself to plant it there and make the order to withdraw...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

_“Fulbur we really do need to investigate that artefact, respond as soon as you are able”_ Fulbur wasn't able too. Still streaming missiles that harassed the White Jokers, and assault cannon shells streamed towards them as their enemy retreated. "Agreed Jakorn..." Fulbur spoke down the vox "Grogaar should be there by now, but I have had no word from him. Maybe there is more to this 'artifact' than seems." Fulbur now turned to address his troops. "Alright sound off lads! Who's here, and who's not?" Everyone spoke their names, except for Sorrow. One solemn Black Jester bore the body of his assault captain. Fulbur felt a pang of remorse in his chest as he saw his sergeant's neck had been snapped back. A small mercy from their enemy. Even in killing his men, they knew honour. At least they hadn't fallen like their predecessors. 

Suddenly, a familiar voice crackled over the vox _"Black jester command, this is seargent Felix strausse of the First company. Your terminator squad has arrived. We are approaching the designated area now. Please excuse our delay. Do you have any info on if the enemy is nearbye?"_ Before he could respond, his long rage HUD showed his squad being pressed by the White Jokers. "Damn it!" He turned to his tactical squad. "Lyricus, you and your squad are with me in your Rhino. Rimmon, you are in charge here until I get back. Fortify this area, make sure we are ready for when the White Jokers come back, which they will. Lets move!" Fulbur knew he was losing his brief advantage, and he knew it. He needed to move fast. Jarkon had already gone in pursuit of the artifact on his bike, and Fulbur and his tactical squad would join him. He was the first into the Rhino, stepping into the drivers compartment. "Double time driver, to the east, where the energy spikes are." His voice had an absolute authority that brokered no disagreement.

As the Rhino speed along the terrain, Fulbur opened up the vox channel to his veterans. "Felix, this is Fulbur, Chapter Master. Tell me what kind of a hell hole we are coming into" On the long range auspex, Fulbur could see five energy signatures that weren't his chapter, as well as several others closing in. "Sir..." The driver spoke, a worried tone in his voice "...we have multiple contacts. Coming in very hot. As far as we can tell, terminator armoured veterans" *Shit* Fulbur thought. He didn't need this hassle. Turning back to the tactical squad "Right guys, we are going in hot. We have terminator armoured veterans, and other heat sigs approaching. One large one, possibly a Dreadnought. We are bolterstered by our First company veterans and tech-marine Jakorn. Do our chapter proud Brothers!" And with that, the Rhino disgorged it's deadly cargo of power armoured space marines, the Angels of Death. Fulbur stepped out last, his assault cannon blazing towards one terminator veteran. He turned around to return fire, when Fulbur released two krak missiles straight at his foe. He could almost feel the veteran realize his time was up as the two missiles impacted and shattered the marine. Fulbur signaled over Lyricus and his squad and made his way down to his terminator squad. As they followed, Fulbur and the tactical squad continued to press the White Joker Terminators, who seemed surprised at the sudden appearance of reinforcements. "Felix!" Fulbur called, loosing two more rockets towards the closest terminator, who was grabbing something from his leg. 

Neither were at the artifact yet, but both were making their way there. "Give me a sit-rep, where are we at?". Finally, Fulbur fired off another dozen assault cannon shells at his White Joker enemies, and hid behind some cover, a pillar of this structure. He opened a vox channel to Jakorn "tech-marine I need you here. We need to analyze this artifact and go. We can't stay pinned here." Fulbur continued to lose his pav-low at the foes assailing him and his squads, who followed his example. But despite his and his squads best efforts, more enemies would turn up, and there was just the few squads of them, and they would be overwhelmed. They would make the White Jokers pay for every life they took, but slowly, they would fall. All of them eventually...


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

As if the thunder gods themselves had decided to join the fray, the air in front of felix suddenly was filled with a storm of bolter fire. 

Thankfully, thanks to his previous order that his group spread out a bit, and the might power of their armor, there were no casualties from the bolters. However the almost point blank flight of a krak missle slammed into Brother Cain and with a horrendous implosion removed his right arm. As he was stunned from the blast, the rending wounds of an assault cannon tore into his large frame and he moved no longer.

The enemy were almost directly in front of them, a White jesters terminator squad, and with a howl of determination, Felix began unleashing the hell of his assault cannon into the direction of the bolter fire.

Suddenly his comm lit up: "Felix, this is Fulbur, Chapter Master. Tell me what kind of a hell hole we are coming into"
"Chapter master! I've engaged the enemy terminator squad coming into the ruins. There are other signitures not far from here. I WILL HOLD THEM!" 

2 of his brothers managed to run forward and engage directly into assault with the enemy launcher terminator and smash him with their powerfists.


"I've got them in my sights!"

Atavaus's group of terminators also began unleashing a storm of bolterfire from behind felix, mostly to throw the enemy into dissaray since they had been only anticipating one group. He himself let fire a salvo of 2 krak missles towards the enemy assault cannon fire..............


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Herodotus saw the icons flash on his HUD. Artillery, why hadn’t it been used before? The mighty dreadnought adjusted his course. 

“Acknowledged Brother Techmarine,” Herodotus said as he realigned himself. From the skull probe's feed he could see the rolling weapon, and it was in the open alone, with only a few servitors guarding it. The Thunderfire Cannon’s silhouette was unmistakable upon the dune.

Herodotus turned as his auto-sensors detected footsteps. He recognized the techmarine as the man moved through the dunes. “Brother Tzoran,” he acknowledged, “It is good to see you.” Herodotus has seen his brother many times before. The most recent had been during the journey to this world. The dreadnought had awoken early and despite the techmarine’s urgings he would not return to slumber.

"Greeting, battle Brother," said Tzoran. "I am glad that you are still largely intact. Together, let us assault their artillery position and remind them why it is unwise to go against the White Jesters."

Brother Tzoran ran behind the bulk of the dreadnought. Few things were are well armored as the case which housed Brother Herodotus. Together, they charged between the dunes, weaving in an indirect line towards the artillery position.

The Dreadnought slammed into the Thunderfire cannon. The impact was enough to slip one tread, but not enough to destroy it. “Quickly Brother,” Herodotus said as he spun toward the town. Targeting data was already prepared as he aimed toward the artifact. “Brother Adeon, is still advancing,” the Dreadnought said taking aim toward the fighting terminators. The plasma cannon reached a full charge. “Target locked,” he reported as the cannon fired into the servitors.

The blue/white ball of plasma slammed into the desert with enough heat to turn sand near the impact point into glass. It popped and cracked while it cooled. Amid the new sheet of glass two servitors’ remains were immortalized.

While any remaining units busied themselves with the dreadnought, Brother Tzoran began tapping into the Thunderfire. His servo-arms busied themselves with prying open metal plating. His flesh hands began connecting wires and flicking switches. It would take little time before control of the cannon was his. As he busied himself with the physical preparation, his datacore began compiling a list of viable targets and firing coordinates necessary to terminate those targets.

He added the location of the artifact to this list. If he got the go-ahead, he would blast that thing into vapor.

Brother Tzoran key open his mike as he worked, his hands a blur. "Brother Adeon, artillery guard being neutralized. We are attempting to take temporary command of said artillery."

((ooc: this is a partner post between G0arr and myself, with permission from Warsmith to temporarily use his cannon))


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The 3 terminators defended valiantly. With Ivan moving to hold off the techmarine, the weapons firing at him missing narrowly as he moved from their line of sight towards the techmarine. Adeon shot one of the terminators advancing into close combat at point blank range, his brains and gore splattering over his now-battled-scarred armour. 8 of the bastards left...

The fire fight was almost over. Adeon had began to move towards the artifact, trusting his brothers with holding the traitors as long as they could whilst he dealt with the artifact. 

The firefight was now over, the 2 terminators being swarmed by the 8 enemy terminators. Oradma and his cyclone missile launcher was brought down by the combined fury of 2 power fists, his armour unable to withstand the pressure. His thorax caved in on itself, puncturing his vital organs, and he began to bleed out on the floor. The damage was too much for his enhanced physiology to survive; he slowly died, leaving all 8 to Severus with his chainfist.

Severus was a veteran of many brutal combats, but even this was too much for him. Severus was praying to the god-emperor as he fought, as he had already accepted his fate. He only hoped Adeon would manage to destroy the artifact so his death was not in vain. He parried an attack from one terminator, eviscerating him with his chain fist. He quickly withdrew, swinging his chainfist in a wide arc to cleave straight through the face of another, dropping him instantly. It was then a terminator he did not recognise impailed him with his own chainfist; the irony was not lost on him.

"Way to swarm there be, _brother_. When you perish, I'll laugh at you from the emperors side as your soul wastes away in the warp." His final strength spent, he died with the sound knowledge that he and his squad had killed 4 of the traitorous scum, and they were not to go to the Emperors side like his fallen brethren. 


"Brother Adeon, artillery guard being neutralized. We are attempting to take temporary command of said artillery."

"Good, brother. Requesting fire support whilst the artillary is being hacked. My terminators are getting swamped, there's fucking 9 of them still left!" Adeon had stopped firing his storm pistol into the terminators now, especially as they were now close to close combat, and sprinted towards the artifact. 

He drove his power sword through any remaining servitors, who proved no problem for the mighty terminator sergeant. He removed the targetting data from his belt, preparing to place the targetting beacon ontop of the cursed thing.

_Brother! Do not do that; I am fighting this warp-inflicted thing with all my energies, do not make my efforts in vain!_

Adeon laughed to himself. It was typical of Chaos to try and worm out of any situation it was in that it wasn't planning on. He would not give this chaos-spawn a chance to harm any more innocent civilians of the Emperor. 

He programmed the data into the artifact, sending the signal up to their battle barge above orbit, preparing for a tactical precision strike on that location. They would have to run fast if theyw ere to escape the blast zone...

_No! Brother, it's Gorias!_

Adeon halted. No-one had spoke of his long-lost brother in 76 years. Gorias had served with Adeon for over 100 years in the first company, until that fateful day that split the chapter in two. Gorias had gone missing that day; Adeon had not seen him since.

"Gorias? It can't be..." Adeon stared at the artifact. It's cursed nature raping Adeon's mind.

_Yes, my brother! The chaos forces that compelled Fulbur that day captured me too! They plan to use me to further they descent into chaos. Pick up this cursed artifact, free your brother-Librarian!_

His hand began to reach out towards the artifact. What if it was Gorias? He missed his brother more than any other of his fallen brethren; what if he had a chance to redeem him?

And then he realised. Gorias was dead. There was no point holding it back anymore. THis couldn't be Gorias; he would sooner take his own life than be captured by the ruinous powers. 

With a grimace on his face, he sent the final data up to the battle barge; ordering the retreat to his terminators over the vox.

"If anyone of you are still alive, evacuate now. Targeting data has been sent, I anticipate the strike within the minute."

_Curse you, foul astartes! Khorne will warp your soul for all eternity when your soul is finally flayed!_

"Burn, foul daemon."

Adeon ran from the artifact, less it would taint his mind if he distanced himself from it. He checked his brothers status. He cursed the foul black jesters when he saw they were dead. He would avenge them, if it meant his life was spent in the process.

In the distance, he saw what resembled a drop pod descending down through orbit to the planets surface. He saw the white jokers emblem, and saw a symbol that gripped his heart with joy.

His own personalised shoulder symbol engraved onto the side of the drop pod...



(ooc- Warsmith: Do what you wanted to do with the Ivan from my squad. Make it good though, as he will have more experience that you


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

The fighting had been furious, and a full 4 of his brother's had died seemingly in vain, as the enemies terminator seargent managed to get to the artifact.

"I've failed them......"

"No Felix, you have not failed, look closer!"


Turning his face up at the whisper, he saw the White Jester leaving the containment area of the artifact and moving in the direction of a falling drop pod. He was carrying nothing.

"By the gods! If they didnt take it they must be trying to destroy it. I'm going in; stay back and make sure noone comes at me from behind my brothers!"


Knowing that his time would be short to prevent whatever dasterdly deed the White Jesters had done, he moved with full speed towards the artifact.


"Very good, young one. Do not fail your chapter........"

Atavaus and the remaining terminators could only watch and follow their seargents orders to cover his back as he approached.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Another blast of plasma fired into the servitors. Herodotus rotated his upper torso. As he did a new set of icons appeared on his HUD. "Brother Tzoran, you must hurry. It appears another squad has arrived." He sent targeting data to the Techmarine. "Initiate fire on this squad when you are able."

The dreadnought continued to monitor the data being sent in. His plasma cannon trained toward the enemy host. His target's might know where he should be, but Herodotus knew where they would appear if they chose to move.

The skullprobes feed data as the battle continued. Thus far none of the Black Jesters had retaliated directly against the pair, and it appeared that none were attempting to assault them either. Even so the dreadnought waited with the information flowing in. If something moved toward the pair from any direction he would have it targeted before it knew its approach was compromised.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

"Brother Tzoran, you must hurry. It appears another squad has arrived." He sent targeting data to the Techmarine. "Initiate fire on this squad when you are able."

The final coordinates rolled in as Tzoran finished loading the airburst shells. He noted on his scanner that Brother Aedon was exiting the field of fire. Many Black Jesters were still in the ruins, and there was the one still playing with that...thing.

Was that a skull? It looked like glyphs and other strange markings covered it.

This had gone on long enough.

"Commencing bombardment," said Brother Tzoran. He depressed the firing stud and began to hose the area of the ruins with what amounted to long range grenades filled with the Emperor's justice.

Airburst shells rained down in rapid succession like rain drops. Waves of shrapnel and fire began to flow through the gaps in the ruins. Rocks began to crumble and ancient masonry flew apart. The air filled with concussive blast, and the very sand seemed to vibrate and jump with each detonation.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jakorn walked toward the artefact, the sand slowed him down making him sink into it before he could take a step. Jakorns auto senses detected incoming fire from an assault cannon, Jakorn leapt sideways into the sand. The high velocity rounds still thudded through the sand but it slowed them enough for his armour to absorb the hits. Jakorn hacked into the black jesters battle barges bridge and activated the cams, he navigated the cams to his position, there were two terminators advancing on him and another techmarine hacking into his thunderfire cannon. Jakorn sent a killcode into his thunderfire, he wouldn’t be able to stop it from being hacked but it would sure as hell slow him down.

Jakorn put a streamer cam into his servo claw and raised it, he aimed is plasma gun at the nearest terminator, the shot hit its mark. Slamming into the terminators shoulder taking of his arm, Jakorn jumped over the dune and drew his power axe. He jumped at the terminator raising his axe, He didn’t have a chance. The axe split the terminator in two from head to toe. It was a gory view, blood spiling everywhere and organs spiling over the rims of the teactical dreadnought armour. The skin was fusing with the burning armour.

“Felix status? Try get to the artefact, you only have about a minuet, they are sending orbital bombardment to destroy it, now where’s that bloody cannon of mine” muttered Jakorn walking off in the direction that his HUD pointed to. 

“acolyte khiron send down my lascannon and heavy bolter please, and some more of my serviators,” 

"Yes my lord" Replied his acolyte, a moment later his lascannon and heavy bolter apeared in front of him. Jakorn removed his weapons from his servo harness and equipt his new weapons.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Reaching the ruins a static garbled message reached Felix's comm:

“Felix status? Try to ... the arte...., you only ..... about a mi....., they ... sending orbit.. .....ardment to destr... .., now ....... that bloody ....... of ..ine”

Not able to truly recognize the voice through all the static and the other voice echoing in his head he reached the ruins and saw his goal. He slowly moved towards the object, reaching his arms out in anticipation. Suddenly everything went blurry as an artillery barrage dropped all around him, deafining him and sending rocks and shrapnel flying around him in all directions. 

A large brick flew from one side and crunched into his head, sending all to blackness. As he fell forward, his body landed atop the artefact and he only heard the dull beat of his own heart and that of a much larger heart, one that seemed to push all the blood of the universe through its corrupted arteries................


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Adeon reached a safe location, he voxed to Herodotus and Tzoran. "Bombardement immenant, advise to fall back to a safe distance!" Just as he spoke, a White Jokers Drop Pod dropped near to him; spewing forth fellow Terminators.

"We heard you were in trouble, Midas; thought I would come save your arse again!" Adeon recognised the speaker to be one of his closest brothers, one who he had been inducted with and one he had thought by since they became just mere scouts. 

"It is good to see you Kalon. Your squad is much needed in the current situation. My squad has...my squad has been killed in this attrocious affair; all to bring about the destruction of that cursed artifact."

"I am sorry to hear it brother. You have my squad and I at your command." Kalon spoke as he hefted his massive thunderhammer on to his shoulder.

High above orbit, the ship had rearranged itself to fire on the target. The commander on the ship ordered the bombardement, a mindless servitor pressing the button. The bombardement had begun...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The skull was indeed furious, not only are the chapters trying to destroy him, but a Marine who was better off as a servitor landed ontop of his form. He had enough; using all the power he could muster, he tossed the Marine aside and then turned itself towards him. _You have falied boy...Not much of a surprise...You shouldv'e been a drooling, mindless servitor, yeah, they don't fail their masters like you have..._

It had no doubt that the Marine heard his words, so he continued. _Failure...That sums you up perfectly, from birth to service...I wonder why your mother didn't kill your sorry, fat hide at birth..._The Skull knew that throwing insults at the Marine wasn't going to help, so he changed tactics. _But maybe you can prove to everyone you're not a failure, just save my body, take me to your base, and do whatever I say..._


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Heartbeats, Drumbeats, and flowing blood was all Felix could hear for half a minute. Then suddenly through the dimness of his conscienceness, a strange voice scolded him.


_Failure...That sums you up perfectly, from birth to service...I wonder why your mother didn't kill your sorry, fat hide at birth..._
 _But maybe you can prove to everyone you're not a failure, just save my body, take me to your base, and do whatever I say..._ 

Knowing deep down the voice was telling him the truth, he slowly began to stand to his feet, useing his terminator armors great strength to dig himself out of the pile of rubble he was in a small cloud of dust and rocks falling off of him. The glowing device at his feet seemed to pulse in time with the dull heartbeats echoing the the back of his mind. 

Bending down slightly he grabbed the device and lifted it, hooking it between his right elbow and the power cables of his Mordant Crusher. He looked around and saw the area seemed to be evacuated of all forces so he began to shuffle out of the wreckage of the ruins. Suddenly his comm litt up and his face drained of color when he heard the message: 

"Seargent Felix, clear the area as fast as possible! Possible orbital Bombardment on your position! I reapeat, clear the area as fast as possible!"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jakorn stood outside the fire zone of the orbital bombardment furiously working with the inner workings of his bike, brother felix would die if Jakorn did not succeed. The second wave of fire was predicted to be about 300 seconds away.

250 seconds left, hydrogen fusion complete moving onto tasking mechanisms

220 seconds left tasking mechanisms complete, starting to intensify signal

180 seconds left compeling the machine spirits

130 seconds left initiating field start up

100 seconds left starting field travel

Now all Jakorn could do was hope, the field would move over to the designated position and try to protect felix from bombardment.......


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Herodotus Tornincasa, White Jesters Dreadnought*

Energy spike. Herodotus spun. He saw the terminator thrown from the artifact, and then stand up to retrieve it. This was madness. Whatever that thing was it had to be destroyed.

The orbital bombardment was incoming. Then the energy readings spiked. The techmarine was doing something. Herodotus turned to Brother Tzoran. "Work quickly," the dreadnought said as it moved along the dune.

He would only have one shot at this. Herodotus slowed as he reached the firing point. In a single quick move he reversed course. His aim was aided by the external targeting data. 

A ball of blue/white fire erupted from the cannon's barrel as he disappeared behind the dunes again. The techmarine was engrossed in his work as the ball of energy closed. The detonation happened several feet away. The shot was never intended to kill the marine, it was meant for a far more valuable target. The bike shuttered as energy washed over the frame melting wires, and burning tubes. Sand erupted upward as the power system began to react to an overwhelming surge. This was punctuated by a salvo of bolter shells which slammed into the bikes armor.
The dreadnought was prepared for another shot before he stopped again. Herodotus spun and waited for his next target.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Brother Tzoran glared with his remaining eye at the Thunderfire. Someone had sent a kill command to its machine spirit? This simply would not do.

His bionic scanner eye quickly located the transmission receiver. A single shot from his plasma pistol severed the connection. It would have to be totally replaced before it could receive another transmission. 

He once again scanned components to make sure there were no more hidden surprises. Tzoran found a self-destruct mechanism, and was reaching to disable it when he stopped himself. He instead set a timer on it, for thirty minutes after it ceased firing. Let the fallen techmarine retake his cannon. Perhaps he would be kept busy trying to save it.

With a grin, he set to work soldering wires and flipping jumpers. After a new litany to the machine spirit in the Thunderfire, he closed the access panel.

At this time, Herodotus spun and thumped off a short distance. He could hear the plasma cannon charge up then fire, followed by a muffle *_whump_* in the distance. A brief comm burst across his vox unit revealed that an orbital bombardment was commencing.

Well, then, he would have a surprise in store for whomever meant to make off with the artifact. 

It took a moment, but he replaced the Airburst shells with Subterranean burst. They operated much the same, but with one major difference. They exploded underground. They were meant to be used to break up hardened terrain, but used in a sandy environment, they served another purpose. As they detonated, they would destroy the solidity of the sand.

_Anyone moving through the area would be buried at least waist deep in sand, hampering their movements considerably._

"Recommencing bombardment," droned Brother Tzoran into his vox. He depressed the firing stud, sending salvo after salvo into the area of the ruins.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Trudging with full might over the pitted ruins, Felix made it over to the edge of the dunes just as the Orbital bombardment began. Since he had left the tracking device when he picked up the skull, the first lance pierced safely behind him, however the shockwave was still close, and he was picked up and flung a full 30 meters out from the impact zone.

Luckily his terminator armor was well maintained and fully functional, capable of withstanding a drop from orbit. His own body not quite so tough as that, was quite shaken up from the explosion however. As soon as he hit the sand he felt some ribs crack, and his assault cannon arm was twisted at an odd angle in the elbow.

Suddenly without warning explosions errupted around him and he was covered in sand. This was further compacted by another lance decending from space and making another large crator about 70 meters off his location. The second shockwave blowing a massive wave of sand over him. 

"Fool, are you going to fail your chapter and die here! This is your chance to prove you were worthy of your honors."

Thinking he might be burried completely, Felix quickly fastened his helmet on and turned on full life support. He then intentionally burried himself into the sand just as another lance impacted into the ground somewhere nearbye. This one seemed close, but didnt seem to hit as hard, being partially blocked by an unknown field. 

Generally an orbital barrage consisted of 8 lance shots. 3 were now spent and if he was lucky the sand would protect him from any flying rubble from the remaining blasts............


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Quantine’s landspeeder Storm had been disabled by an errant bolter round while circling the ruins after lending aid to Brother Herodotus. Thankfully, Brother Thrakus was able to nurse the speeder to cover several kilometers from the ruins. Unfortunately for the team, along with their engines, their long range comms array had been damaged and they were unable to raise any of their fellow Marines. Currently, the scouts had set up a perimeter while Thrakus attempted to repair the damaged vehicle.

“Well isn’t that a sight?” muttered Sergeant Quantine as he lowered his binos.

In the distance, the unmistakable signs of an orbital lance bombardment was plain to see. 

“How much longer until the repairs are finished, Brother Thrakus?” Quantine asked.

“I’m no tech-marine, sir. I have no idea if I will be able to repair the damage to the repulsor units” replied Thrakus curtly.

"How about the wide band comm unit? Any improvements on it's condition?" replied Quantine.

"I've gotten it's basic functionality back online. We won't be able to hail anything in orbit, but it should reach several miles" said Thrakus.

“Keep working, our brother’s are in the fray and we are sitting ducks!” spat Quantine.

Walking to the speeder as Thrakus continued his efforts, Quantine took the communicator and hoped he could reach someone.

"This is Sergeant Quantine. Our vehicle has been disabled. We request any assistance available to aid in our repairs so that we may continue the fight," was Quantine's message. Recording this message and setting it to transmit at one minute intervals, Quantine formualted a plan. His unit was next to useless in this battle as long as they were stationary. His team would step off and engage the enemy on foot if assistance did not present itself soon. Depressing his vox, Quantine gave the order.

“Keep a weather eye for any enemies and check your weapons. Brothers, we will be heading out on foot quickly if the repairs are not forthcoming” spoke Quantine in an even tone.

Viewing down his binos towards the embattled ruins, Quantine hoped his Scouts would be able to return to the fight and lend whatever aid was asked of them.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Brother Tzoran's vox crackled to life. "This is Sergeant Quantine. Our vehicle *static* disabled. We *static* assistance *static* repairs so that we *static* fight." The orbital lances were disrupting his communications, but he figured out what was going on.

Chapter Brothers had been damaged some distance away and were in need of assistance. Tzoran keyed his vox open to Brother Adeon. "Brother Adeon, Tzoran is moving to assist stranded scouts. Artillery has been set to fire automatically. I repeat, the cannon is unmanned at this time. Be advised."

Tzoran set the auto-fire on the Thunderfire to shoot in three-round burst. As long as enemy troops didn't notice, it should continue to rain the ruins with Subterranean Burst rounds. Given that the area was also taking a huge pounding from shipboard weapons, it shouldn't be a problem.

Tzoran wove his way between dunes back to his original starting position. He pulled aside a thermal camouflager cover to reveal his own speeder bike. He sat upon the seat and pulled the sensor cables into the back of his skull. His senses melded with that of the bike, making him one with the machine. His heart beat with the thrum of the engine, and his blood raced in tune with the flow of coolant.

He opened his vox communicator. "Brother Quantine, this is Brother Tzoran. I am en route to assist with field repairs. I have your position locked into my scanner and should be there shortly. Transmitting you my location coordinates now."


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Moments after Brother Sergeant Quantine had given his order that the Scouts would be moving out on foot, the comms unit on his land speeder came to life.

*static* this is Brother Tzoran *static* en route to assist *static* position locked into my scanner *static* Transmitting *static* coordinates now."

“Emperor be praised!” exclaimed Quantine. With the assistance of the Chapter’s venerated Tech-Marine, the Scouts’ speeder would be up and running in no time. Depressing his vox, Quantine updated his Scouts on their situation.

“The Emperor provides, Brothers! Our honored Tech-Marine, Brother Tzoran, has received our call for help and is inbound to our location. Keep your weapons ready to assist in case he is pursued by our enemies. Quantine out.”

Stalking to the lip of a nearby dune, Quantine took up a firing position and took out his binos, scanning in the direction Brother Tzoran should be approaching from…


----------

